# Official LOST Final Season thread



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Omg, was last night's season premiere perfection or what????? It was amazing.

First of all, I thought it was gonna start at 8pm, but instead they had a recap at that time, and second of all, I didn't realize that the premiere was 2 hours, I thought it was only 1 hour long, so that was amazing.

Usually, when I watch Lost, I have my eye on the time so I can see how much time I have before the episode's over, but this time, I didn't want the episode to end so i totally ignored the time, every time it was about to go to a commercial, I was like, I hope the premiere's not over yet, I hope it's not over yet, I need to see more, you can't leave me on this cliffhanger!!!!

But the way the premiere ended left me so resolved, it was the perfect way to end the season premiere.

This season is gonna be *SOOOOOO GOOOD*. I thought I would be super depressed to see Lost go, but if they do the rest of the season the way they did the season premiere, I think it may be all right, as long as they resolve **** and leave me with closure like they did with the premiere, I'll be fine.

Who else is a fan?


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope FLocke (Faux Locke) becomes Dictator of the Universe. Dude is awesome.

Great premiere. Too bad Kate is still alive.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

njodis said:


> First of all, let's try to keep spoilers (from unaired episodes) out of here. =P I know there are a bunch of spoilers out there and I like to keep totally spoiler-free.


I didn't realize spoilers of unaired episodes existed, well except for theories I saw on tv.com months ago, but I don't go there anymore.



njodis said:


> Anyway, I liked seeing all the old/dead characters again, and it makes you wonder what'll happen with the two apparent separate timelines that are going on now. My guess is that they'll somehow intertwine at some point, but I don't really know. :stu Actually, for all we know that's actually a flashback or something. :eyes


Yeah, I know that's what I was thinking.



njodis said:


> Best line: "Hello, Richard. It's good to see you out of those chains." Honestly, to me Richard is the most interesting character on the show, and I really hope they explain his story.


I love Richard, I want to know more about him too.



njodis said:


> It's gonna be an awesome final season for sure. Oh, and apparently the finale is on a Sunday? :sus I've heard that they're doing this so they can have a 4-5 hour finale, including recaps and who knows what else. =B


That's so coooooool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Man Is An Island said:


> I hope FLocke (Faux Locke) becomes Dictator of the Universe. Dude is awesome.
> 
> Great premiere. Too bad Kate is still alive.


:rofl

You don't like Kate? How come, I mean, I don't love her, but I don't hate her.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kate is the reason I started watching.
She's beautiful...


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I stopped really caring about Lost for awhile but I watched the premiere and am pretty psyched for the last season.The fifth season wasn't the greatest IMO (a lot of filler). I just hope they explain a lot of the stuff and stop introducing all these new characters. 

Also I hope Juliette stays dead, I never liked her nor bought the whole relationship with Sawyer thing :no And I hope they get back to the numbers and explaining what is the deal with that!!


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I didn't love the premiere at all.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i was unimpressed, but not exactly disappointed since LOST has been pretty painful to watch since the middle of season 3 or so. like... that thing about the smoke monster. what the hell? anyway, it seems like it'll be interesting even if it is completely ridiculous.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've only seen about 2-3 episodes from last season and when I was done watching the premiere, I was totally confused. :|


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Lost has been drawn out way too long but the premier was good and can't wait to see the ending.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Man Is An Island said:


> I hope FLocke (Faux Locke) becomes Dictator of the Universe. Dude is awesome.
> 
> Great premiere. Too bad Kate is still alive.


He was handing out ownage. Really cool beginning. Hopefully, the unanswered questions will result in a movie.


----------



## Aedin (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought it was awesome. I want to find out more about the spring in the Temple and all. I think it's gonna turn out, after beating the guy in black or whatnot, that they're gonna somehow reset the timeline, and all the scenes on the plane, and after, are what happens after the timeline is reset.

I don't think this counts aS spoilers, cause it's just my theory.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

It was awesome!!! My favorite show of all time =]

I'm glad sawyer decided not to kill Jack lol xD wish they would get along though...


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

Aedin said:


> I thought it was awesome. I want to find out more about the spring in the Temple and all. I think it's gonna turn out, after beating the guy in black or whatnot, that they're gonna somehow reset the timeline, and all the scenes on the plane, and after, are what happens after the timeline is reset.
> 
> I don't think this counts aS spoilers, cause it's just my theory.


yeah that's my theory as well, since with every lost season they always show flashbacks of what happens at the end. I have a feeling that jack is gonna somehow figure out how to move the island through space/time and move the island so the plane never crashes. It seemed like he was the only one who actually remembered everything(noticed how he was really scared during the turbulence, and asking desmond if they knew eachother) He was also a lot older than he was before(had a few gray hairs.)


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

The scene when they were all coming off the plane, i think that would've made a great ending to LOST. The music, everything about that scene was great. One of the best in the whole LOST series.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

The butler did it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I loved the first two seasons...


----------



## justiss282 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cerz said:


> The scene when they were all coming off the plane, i think that would've made a great ending to LOST. The music, everything about that scene was great. One of the best in the whole LOST series.


I thought so too. I mean I love Lost, but I'm starting to dislike the whole dual timeline thing, I found myself more interested in the story going on on the island, than the alternate timeline where they made it back and no one knows each other.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

ryobi said:


> I loved the first two seasons...


Yeah, the early seasons were much better, especially Season 1.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Even though the show is not as good as it was in its first two seasons, it's still very entertaining and intriguing. I really hope that the show doesn't just come down to a pissing contest between Jacob and those loyal to him (the "good guys") and the Titus Welliver/Smoke Monster/Fake Locke character with the Losties stuck in the middle. However, that character is pretty cool and as usual O'Quinn is a gem. My favorite line from this episode: "I'M VERY DISAPPOINTED. IN ALL OF YOU!"


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

njodis said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/final_season_of_lost_promises_to


As did I. Using The Onion for product placement is win.


----------



## MrNoah (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, it took a couple minutes to remember who Aldo even was. I remember the producers saying that he had died a couple seasons back. I guess they got a little ahead of themselves. 

Anyway, the new season is pretty good so far, but I'm really getting tired of seeing Kate as a fugitive. I also think that season 4 was really the high point of the series. Anyway, I'm looking forward to next week's episode. Hopefully it will be more exciting than today's.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

njodis said:


> wtf, Mac from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia was one of the Others? :lol And he only lasted one episode? :lol I couldn't even concentrate because of how weird it was.
> 
> edit: oh, apparently he was on an episode 3 years ago as well.


Oh that's who he is, I knew I recognized that guy as some silly guy from another thing, but I just couldn't place his face, the whole time, I was like, why the **** are you playing this character?????


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

MrNoah said:


> Yeah, it took a couple minutes to remember who Aldo even was. I remember the producers saying that he had died a couple seasons back. I guess they got a little ahead of themselves.
> 
> Anyway, the new season is pretty good so far, but I'm really getting tired of seeing Kate as a fugitive. I also think that season 4 was really the high point of the series. Anyway, I'm looking forward to next week's episode. Hopefully it will be more exciting than today's.


The only thing that bothered me about the episode is that it ended so soon, not much was revealed when the episode finished, I was like, wtf, it's over?? It feels like its' only been 30min

I don't mind seeing Kate as a fugitive, but when Jack got closer to Kate when she was about to leave, I was like you guys better not kiss, I'm over this love triangle thing, I'm more interested in the plot.

And that Japanese guy annoyed me from the beginning, he annoys me less now, but it's like he's purposely trying to be mysterious, it's annoying.

"Spoiler alert so don't read *if you missed last nights episode*"

Okay, so you know that saying how destiny or whatver can't be changed, like just cuz you change doesn't mean the destiny's not gonna gonna come true/ Well, remember, that psychic guy in season 1 said that Claire needed to raise this baby not adoptive parents so he sent her in that plane that would crash, well this time, destiny came true again, yeah Claire arrived in LA, but destiny came true, the adoptive parents didn't take her. She's raising it like she was supposed to.

Also, a couple cool moments:

When I saw that pic of Claire in Kate's bag, I literally said, "WHAT THE HELL, What the hell, What the hell, What the hell?'


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

It's not good anymore. I wouldn't even know where to begin in terms of criticism.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think they think Sayid is the "smoke monster" so thats why they're trying to kill him?
I personally think Sayid isn't Sayid anymore...I think he's Jacob...
This is just a guess, I didn't read any spoilers or anything. I'm probably wrong.
I'm also having trouble with the whole Sawyer being devastated over Juliette dying.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I think they think Sayid is the "smoke monster" so thats why they're trying to kill him?
> I personally think Sayid isn't Sayid anymore...I think he's Jacob...
> This is just a guess, I didn't read any spoilers or anything. I'm probably wrong.
> I'm also having trouble with the whole Sawyer being devastated over Juliette dying.


your sayid theory is a good one. as for juliet and sawyer, i agree. they don't seem right for each other and it's pretty far-fetched that they would come together that way and then he'd be that broken up over her death. but then, considering the rest of the show's plot, it's funny that we're being picky about character deviations like that. as opposed to, y'know, the smoke monster or jacob or the time travel thing...


----------



## MrNoah (Jul 15, 2009)

Well Sayid can't be both Jacob and the smoke monster. They are two separate entities. Of the two Jacob seems much more likely. He did tell Hurly to take Sayid to the Temple. I doubt he would've done this if his nemesis was going to take over Sayid's body. Also, as far as we've seen "the monster" can't take over two bodies at once or exist as both the smoke and a person. He is still wandering around as John Locke so I doubt that it is Sayid.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

MrNoah said:


> Well Sayid can't be both Jacob and the smoke monster. They are two separate entities. Of the two Jacob seems much more likely. He did tell Hurly to take Sayid to the Temple. I doubt he would've done this if his nemesis was going to take over Sayid's body. Also, as far as we've seen "the monster" can't take over two bodies at once or exist as both the smoke and a person. He is still wandering around as John Locke so I doubt that it is Sayid.


Yeah that isn't what I meant. I meant I think the Others think Sayid could be the smoke monster, without knowing he already assumed Locke's body.
That's why they want to test and poison Sayid. If it's really Sayid, he'd die, which means nothing to The Others. But if he lived...they'd know he was..not human.
That's why I think he's Jacob. Sayid(Jacob) vs Locke(the other guy). :yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

njodis said:


> The thing is, Sayid is acting like himself, not like Jacob or the other guy. Also, the Others said the same thing would happen to Sayid as what happened to Claire, and Claire clearly isn't the smoke monster, because Locke is. I think it's something totally separate from being possessed by either of smoke monster/Jacob. Holy crap that's confusing.
> 
> Also, I predict that there will be a white smoke monster, aka Jacob. =P


Locke was acting like himself, too...until Ben killed Jacob...then "Locke" didn't need to act like Locke anymore...and could reveal himself.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I also think Sayid is Jacob. I think Locke is the dude dressed in black who was talking to Jacob on the beach- he's also the smoke monster, who can take whatever form he wants. Remember how the guy said to Jacob, "one day I'll find a loophole and kill you?" Then when Locke confronted Jacob, Jacob said, "I see you found your loophole."


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, "Locke" is definitely the guy who is the opposite of Jacob, aka the smoke monster.
It's only natural that Jacob come back as one of the Oceanic people, too...although I don't know why they'd choose Sayid. Makes more sense for Jack to be Jacob, since Jack and Locke were always on the extreme end of things, like Jacob and the other guy.


----------



## MrNoah (Jul 15, 2009)

They could also be worried that Sayid has the sickness that infected the science team. Claire might have also been infected which would make sense why she is acting so much like Rousseau.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

Tuesday's episode was horrible. Kate needs to die right now, in both timelines.

As soon as Sawyer said "don't come after me" I knew the whole episode would be about her "running after him", because that's "what Kate does". A whole hour or two after Sawyer just buried Juliet. Classy broad you are, Kate.

God, I hope there is not another Kate episode this season. There's only 15 hours left, get to FLocke, Ben, Richard and Jacob.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yay, my "lost" thread is helpful


----------



## Pitiful Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

The thing going through my head during S06E01 and 02, is how annoyed I'm getting of Sawyer and Kate. They're both just for no real reason bent on making things difficult. If it were me, by this point in my experience on that island, I'd just give up and go with the flow. I'd make it clear to these new Others that, I'll do what you need to stop whatever galactic dark forces are threatening the universe, as long as I'm alive by the end of it all. I mean really, what does Sawyer expect to achieve by running around on this island alone? Leaving the island for normalcy failed... twice... obviously they have no control over their destiny. Might as well just roll with it the best they can.

Then again, that probably wouldn't be very entertaining TV. :b


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought this season they were going to be cramming the action and excitement in, because there are SO many loose threads that need to be tied up. How were they even going to fit it all in? 

Instead, in this last episode, they were mostly just sitting around in the temple. La di da. When it was over I was like, that's it?? What's going on with the beach party? Couldn't they show 2 minutes of them at least? 

And I want to know more about the Michigan researchers, and the Hanso foundation, and the Dharma initiative, and all that stuff. I thought we were going to get more back story on that.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> I thought this season they were going to be cramming the action and excitement in, because there are SO many loose threads that need to be tied up. How were they even going to fit it all in?


 I know, right?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Man Is An Island said:


> Kate needs to die right now, in both timelines.


:roflomg, you really hate her, don't you, that is so hilarious


----------



## MrNoah (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I have heard that Jeremy Davies is going to be coming back for a guest appearance, so hopefully that will give us a little more insight on DHARMA, unless of course it's just a random appearance during the alternate timeline. Daniel Farady we hardly knew ye.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

And also, they better resurrect Locke!


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> And also, they better resurrect Locke!


I wish they would too, he was the best character in LOST. I don't think they will though, i think they will just show as the smoke monster guy.


----------



## MrNoah (Jul 15, 2009)

Well tonight's episode was a lot more like it! Very mysterious and revealing, and they finally used the alternate reality for a worthwhile story line. I'm really looking forward to next week now.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Are u serious? I only read the first line of your post, but was tonight's episode really that good? That sucks, the one time I choose to miss Lost and it gets good. ****. 

They show episodes on abc.com right??????


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

That was so great. I had almost lost all hope.


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

*more of Sawyer shirtless would make me smile*. :clap


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In case no one noticed:

4- Locke
8- Reyes
15- Ford
16- Jarrah
23- Shephard
42- Kwon


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ I caught that too...I saw it coming by about the second number he pointed out.


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

LostPancake said:


> And I want to know more about the Michigan researchers, and the Hanso foundation, and the Dharma initiative, and all that stuff. I thought we were going to get more back story on that.


Me too.


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

I loved this week's episode - so nice to see positive things happen for a certain character (in one timeline).


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

someone let me know, so how many more episodes?

I really hope Jin and Sun get together again.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Are u serious? I only read the first line of your post, but was tonight's episode really that good? That sucks, the one time I choose to miss Lost and it gets good. ****.
> 
> They show episodes on abc.com right??????


And on HULU. It was a Locke episode, so I knew it would be good.

But six years in and they still have trouble writing a good Kate episode.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

That's it?? I just finished watching the most recent episode of Lost on abc.com and I'm a little underwhelmed. 

I mean, the stuff Locke told Sawyer, that's a revelation, that's cool but I was expecting multiple stuff, double, triple whammys to be revealed. 

Maybe it's cuz I was doing other stuff at the same time, internet surfing, schoolwork, i don't know, but


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

My memories a little fuzzy on this part of last season. Was the temple the same place they took Young Ben after he'd been shot by Sayid? They said they could save him but it would cost Ben his soul or something like that. If so is this what has now just happened to Sayid?

Also I was wondering how Hurley won the lottery if the island wasn't around to broadcast the winning numbers.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome episode. :nw


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

creep said:


> My memories a little fuzzy on this part of last season. Was the temple the same place they took Young Ben after he'd been shot by Sayid? They said they could save him but it would cost Ben his soul or something like that. If so is this what has now just happened to Sayid?


Yes, it was the same place. However, I don't think Ben died... and Jacob was alive back then and had control of the island.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

*I can't believe I missed this thread..lol*

Ok, huge Lost fan here! :boogie

So maybe they did drag it a bit here and there...but they still got me intrigued. There's also something "magical" about the show for me. Maybe it's cuz I used to live in Hawaii. It brings back fond memories of the place. Well, I sure hope they explain everything thoroughly, otherwise I"ll be massively disappointed.

Yes, and I can't wait until they explain the whole numbers thing!!

Matthew Fox = HOT!! esp. Seasons 1-3. He looks like he isn't aging too well. lol It's ok...I'll always love him. :love2


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to say that I'm really disliking this season. Is the show really going to come down to just a grudge match between two superhuman beings with the losties stuck in the middle? The show has never been about "good and evil" but about choices and fate. While the latter is reflected somewhat in the alternate timeline stories, the drama on the island is becoming laughable. Emilie de Ravin's performance as "bad Claire" is embarrassing. Having Sayid turn bad and give that grin was also lame. However, I'm glad that the action will finally be moving out of that temple. The show is still intriguing but it's just a faint shadow of what it used to be.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it's just as good as ever =). I'm kinda worried I'll never figure out what's going on though lol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sooo, another awesome episode... and Widmore is coming back to the island!!!! :banana Too amazing.

A lot of really good scenes in this one, and even the "alternate reality" parts were good. It's weird how Ben has become a pitiable character character, which no one would have ever guessed would happen in the earlier seasons. I have a feeling he will have some kind of redemption before the end of the show.

And wow, Richard. That whole scene in the Black Rock was another awesome one; for a minute there I really thought the dynamite was going to blow up. I'm downloading the episode so I can watch it again. =B


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Great episode! Definitely two thumbs up!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is this show worth watching the reruns? I heard they got 10 shows left. 

I like really really weird shows but never stopped to watch this. I might watch it if the reruns come around. Is it worth it?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It's worth it, but you have to watch it from the beginning. Each episode builds on the one before, so you can't just jump in...or you'll be really "lost."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, what she said. =P

You know what? It would probably be worth waiting until this season ends and picking up the DVD series box set which will inevitably be released. You really have to watch the entire thing, because the whole show is one long story- if you missed an episode it would be like skipping 20 pages in a novel.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

You can also get the series through Netflix.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

So...I'm assuming Richard was aboard the Black Rock and that's how he came to the island? He did mention something about how he had never came back to the ship until they got there. And the "its nice to see you loose from those chains" comment evil Locke made was referring to the chains inside the ship? I noticed he spent a minute staring at them when he first went inside.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If they are found, they have to change the name of the show.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Haven't seen it yet...gotta download today!! :boogie


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack is still my favorite character =D. I'm glad he had the guts to test his destiny with the dynamite but I hope it won't make him go crazy or do something stupid. Poor Ben I felt really bad for him this episode =[.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> So...I'm assuming Richard was aboard the Black Rock and that's how he came to the island? He did mention something about how he had never came back to the ship until they got there. And the "its nice to see you loose from those chains" comment evil Locke made was referring to the chains inside the ship? I noticed he spent a minute staring at them when he first went inside.


Richard coming to the island on the Black Rock has been a widely accepted theory until this point, and the "chains" comment from evil Locke was pretty ambiguous, but in this last episode they definitely tried to give the idea that he came to the island abord the ship as a slave, yeah, although it doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> And also, they better resurrect Locke!


I sure hope they do! He's my favorite character. It was hard accepting him as the smoke monster because I've alway seen him in a "good light."



njodis said:


> Sooo, another awesome episode... and Widmore is coming back to the island!!!! :banana Too amazing.
> 
> A lot of really good scenes in this one, and even the "alternate reality" parts were good. It's weird how Ben has become a pitiable character character, which no one would have ever guessed would happen in the earlier seasons. I have a feeling he will have some kind of redemption before the end of the show.
> 
> And wow, Richard. That whole scene in the Black Rock was another awesome one; for a minute there I really thought the dynamite was going to blow up. I'm downloading the episode so I can watch it again. =B


I really loved this last episode. I've always seen the "good" side in Ben but it really showed in that episode like never before. It appears that he wants to make amends for his mistakes and be a better person. That episode was well written - almost a tear jerker for me.



Neptunus said:


> You can also get the series through Netflix.


Or, you can download them online the very next day with a program called Graboid (or other similar programs)...almost the same price as Netflix. I showed my hubs the entire thing from season 1-5 and now he's caught up. We never watch it on ABC unless we want to risk our children's heads in the way or their yelling and screaming while we're trying to listen. So, I usually download it the day later and we watch it using a projector. Quite fun!



millenniumman75 said:


> If they are found, they have to change the name of the show.


:lol

What will they do about that? Maybe they'll stay on the island and never be found. But hopefully they'll all fulfill their destinies and be happy..that's what's important.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> Is this show worth watching the reruns? I heard they got 10 shows left.
> 
> I like really really weird shows but never stopped to watch this. I might watch it if the reruns come around. Is it worth it?


I'd get caught up on the whole show on HULU.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

All righty then, so last night's episode "Recon", it was a good episode I guess. I feel bad saying that, but it was a 'good' episode, not amazing, I didn't hate it, it was "good".....

-So did anyone else think that it was ****ed up for Charlotte the redhead to get mad at Sawyer for kicking her out? I mean, it was her fault in the first place for looking thru his ****, how dare she get mad at him?

-I'm happy! that Sawyer ran into Kate in the other timeline.

-Hope **** happens in the next episode

Edit:
-And also, what the hell was up with Sayid not helping Kate when Claire attacked her???? And why didn't Kate confront him about it? that's the first thing I thought she'd do instead of crying about it.

What'd u guys think?

Also, on another note, what year is it now on the island???? I've been watching Lost from the very beginning but the whole timeline confuses me-so they were on the island for like 3months? 6months before the Widmore people came? And then 3 years later they come back? so the show started in 2004, plus 3 years later that's 2007, so is it 2007/2008 on the island right now??????? I was thinking that it was present(2009/20100 but then I looked on wikipedia at a recap of the episode and it says it'

Ok, wait a second, so in the other timeline, it's *2004*, cuz that's when they get safely off the plane, they never land on the island or do the whole time travel thing so it's 2004 in the Alternate timeline....but on the Island's timeline, that's the one that's happening now, the Island timeline is the one that's in the _future, after 2004, _so everybody in the 2004 timeline meets each other eventually and stuff happens and that's how they get to the island in the future, that's how they're on the island right now??? It's a choppy scenario but does that make a weird sense to anyone else or am I totally talking out of my ***?

Anyways, my original point is that 3 years after they land on the island would mean it's 2007, so is it 2007 on Lost right now, or is it 2010???? Am I the only one who didn't realize it was 2007? That's what it says on wikipedia.

And another thing, did anyone else notice that the chubby kid on Widmore's team who pulled the gun on Sawyer was played by Andrew Shillinger from Oz? I love it! I _love_ it! _I__ love __Oz_! ^_^


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Lost is my fave show and I love it to death, but even with only like 10 episodes left, it still feels like their dragging it out a bit and not staying on track lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeh, the "flash sideways" are really starting to drag. This last episode was kind of boring. 

ETA- That Sawyer is one hot dude, though!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree..."Recon" wasn't amazing but not badly written or executed. 

Letitrock, that part was weird. But the thing is...Sayid was looking evil at that moment and I think since he was brought back to life he is not the same person he used to be. I'm also thinking that Claire is quite different as well. I don't know if they are evil or not or how exactly they've changed.....hope the writers will explain soon enough. 

This episode the smoke monster seemed to show a little "human" quality esp. when he started getting emotional with Kate. That was interesting ...

I had no idea of the year they were in...just kind of hoping they will tie everything together nicely because right now ...for me...everything is a little bit..."out there." :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm kind of concerned that there are only 10 episodes left. I realllllly hate to say it, but I think the outcome of the show is going to be disappointing. I was pretty sceptical when it took a Good vs. Evil turn, and at this point I don't see how they can turn this into something that will be satisfying.

So, what, the whole 5 previous seasons and ten thousand things that happened were all just leading up to a fight against an evil guy? Will they ever explain the pregnancy issues on the island? The time travel? The "Adam and Eve" skeletons? The statue? Exactly who the Others are and how they got there? Who/what the Walt/Christian Shepard "ghosts" were? Why people wanted to kill Sayid when he was off the island? Exactly what the whole deal is between Widmore and Ben? Why the "chosen" people were actually chosen?

There's just a ton of stuff that will probably left open and never explained.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

njodis said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of concerned that there are only 10 episodes left. I realllllly hate to say it, but I think the outcome of the show is going to be disappointing. I was pretty sceptical when it took a Good vs. Evil turn, and at this point I don't see how they can turn this into something that will be satisfying.
> 
> So, what, the whole 5 previous seasons and ten thousand things that happened were all just leading up to a fight against an evil guy? Will they ever explain the pregnancy issues on the island? The time travel? The "Adam and Eve" skeletons? The statue? Exactly who the Others are and how they got there? Who/what the Walt/Christian Shepard "ghosts" were? Why people wanted to kill Sayid when he was off the island? Exactly what the whole deal is between Widmore and Ben? Why the "chosen" people were actually chosen?
> 
> There's just a ton of stuff that will probably left open and never explained.


You forgot the polar bear.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

njodis said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of concerned that there are only 10 episodes left.


I know, I know, me too, everytime I finish watching an episode I'm like, o-kaaaaaaay, so only 10 episodes left, when are we gonna start to get some clarity here, kinda starting to get worried......



njodis said:


> So, what, the whole 5 previous seasons and ten thousand things that happened were all just leading up to a fight against an evil guy? Will they ever explain the pregnancy issues on the island? The time travel? The "Adam and Eve" skeletons? *The statue?* Exactly who the Others are and how they got there? Who/what the Walt/Christian Shepard "ghosts" were? Why people wanted to kill Sayid when he was off the island? Exactly what the whole deal is between Widmore and Ben? Why the "chosen" people were actually chosen?There's just a ton of stuff that will probably left open and never explained.


nooooooo, don't say that, Ok I _hope_, and I seriously doubt that there'll be a *ton* of stuff that will go unexplained, I can imagine them leaving out one or two things, but some of this stuff like the statue thing which sticks out most in my head, is just WAAAAY too outlandish for the producers to leave out, so I'm sure they'll explain it, but how and when they'll explain it, I have no idea...

Also, about the Christan Shepard thing, I thought about this a couple episodes ago, is it possible at all that the black smoke impersonated_ his_ dead body just like impersonated Locke's?????? Cuz also, isn't Christian Shepard the one who led Claire away, and bad Locke is the one who ****ed up Claire, so could he have gotten to her first as Christian Shepard, then as Locke.... Or maybe it was Jacob who used Christian first, and that's how black smoke got the idea to impersonate Christain and Locke..

Edit;
What episode were the Adam and Eve skeletons in?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> You forgot the polar bear.


wasn't that explained as a time travel thing? they were using polar bears as test subjects?

Edit;

_NICE_ , 5 pages for the Lost thread


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^Oh yeah, I remember now. Memory's been kind of funky lately. :con


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> ^Oh yeah, I remember now. Memory's been kind of funky lately. :con


I don't think it's your memory, I think it's "Lost," cuz personally, I've found myself watching the show and thinking, "hey whatver happened to this, aren't they gonna answer that?" and then later I find out that they already answered this or that on a past episode but I just forgot cuz so much shiit's happened on that show.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, it's really easy to forget things. It's even worse in that they often reference episodes from years ago, and who but the most obsessed fans are going to remember it? Like, especially in this season, they've been repeating lines of dialogue verbatim from the early seasons.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> So, what, the whole 5 previous seasons and ten thousand things that happened were all just leading up to a fight against an evil guy? Will they ever explain the pregnancy issues on the island? The time travel? The "Adam and Eve" skeletons? The statue? Exactly who the Others are and how they got there? Who/what the Walt/Christian Shepard "ghosts" were? Why people wanted to kill Sayid when he was off the island? Exactly what the whole deal is between Widmore and Ben? Why the "chosen" people were actually chosen?
> 
> There's just a ton of stuff that will probably left open and never explained.


They never revealed who actually placed the decoy Oceanic plane at the bottom of the ocean either...lots of unanswered questions. I've been waiting to find out who the skeletons were too.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> They never revealed who actually placed the decoy Oceanic plane at the bottom of the ocean either...lots of unanswered questions. I've been waiting to find out who the skeletons were too.


That was Widmore-he didn't want anyone to go investigating so he planted those skeletons/decoy plane cuz he didn't want anyone to go investigating, he didn't want the island to be compromised so he put an end to all that by letting people think it'd just been a simple plane crash.

I vaguely remember that those skeletons were taken out of graves that had been dug for casualties of a war or battle or something...I could be wrong about that-either way, they're simply just skeletons that were taken out of other graves.

......Wow, this show makes me feel so "lost" and clueless and confused but I actually know this show better than I thought I did,..hmm-that's great!...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ I meant the Adam and Eve skeletons. Yeah...I kind of figured it was Widmore who planted the plane, but they never really made it completely clear or else I missed out on it. The captain on the freighter said it was Ben, and Mr. Friendly said it was Widmore.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> ^ I meant the Adam and Eve skeletons


So, which episode did they discover these skeletons?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

letitrock said:


> So, which episode did they discover these skeletons?


It was early in season one, after Jack discovered the caves and his father's coffin. They showed them again this season when Jack and Hurley revisited the site on their way to the lighthouse.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^Ooooooooh, ok, I remember now, _vaguely_, but I remember


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Did anybody see the season 6 promotional poster depicting the cast in "the last supper" position and locke is sitting where jesus was, as can be seen here http://www.heyuguys.co.uk/images/2010/01/Lost-The-Last-Supper-2-900x600.jpg
..I wonder whats up with that *scratches head*.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Did anybody see the season 6 promotional poster depicting the cast in "the last supper" position and locke is sitting where jesus was, as can be seen here http://www.heyuguys.co.uk/images/2010/01/Lost-The-Last-Supper-2-900x600.jpg
> ..I wonder whats up with that *scratches head*.


oy yeah, I saw that on Wikipedia


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So... that was probably one of my favourite episodes ever. I'm super happy they actually did a Richard flashback episode... that lasted almost the entire hour. =O He's been one of my favourite characters on the entire show, and I know people are going to complain that tonight's episode didn't really advance the story, but I think this one was a long time coming. His story is really sad and I really hope he plays a major role in the ending...

amazing acting, too.

oh, and hooray for it airing early in Canada. =p


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

njodis said:


> ...and I know people are going to complain that tonight's episode didn't really advance the story, but I think this one was a long time coming.


Actually I agree, this was a great episode, after Jacob went into the whole "the cork(island) keeps the wine(hell) from spilling over/spreading" thing, I was thinking, finally, a ray of clarity! There are only what, 6 episodes left?, that's not a lot, but i think tonight's episode is the beginning of explaining the whole story of "Lost."

The only thing I would say though is that I was expecting Richard's story to be grander-I'm glad we finally learned about him, but when Faux Locke first said, "I'm glad to see you out of those chains", I thought it meant that Richard had been some grand important figure and _that's_ why he'd been chained up, I didn't expect him to be some poor peasant.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

This last episode is definitely my favorite from s6 so far. I really enjoyed Richard's story and I think the actor who plays him (Nestor Carbonell) is fantastic. Also I wasn't really that intrigued with the whole Jacob/Smokey thing until this episode. I do think I prefer Terry O'Quinn playing Locke and the other actor playing Smokey..he's creepier IMO.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Meli24R said:


> I do think I prefer Terry O'Quinn playing Locke and the other actor playing Smokey..he's creepier IMO.


Yessss, me too, I _love_ the smoke guy, he's so sexy and dark and mysterious, I wanna see more of him, and I never realized until this episode, but Jacob's hot, don't you think?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

letitrock said:


> Actually I agree, this was a great episode, after Jacob went into the whole "the cork(island) keeps the wine(hell) from spilling over/spreading" thing, I was thinking, finally, a ray of clarity! There are only what, 6 episodes left?, that's not a lot, but i think tonight's episode is the beginning of explaining the whole story of "Lost."
> 
> The only thing I would say though is that I was expecting Richard's story to be grander-I'm glad we finally learned about him, but when Faux Locke first said, "I'm glad to see you out of those chains", I thought it meant that Richard had been some grand important figure and _that's_ why he'd been chained up, I didn't expect him to be some poor peasant.


There are 8 episodes left including the 2-hour finale (I originally thought there were 9 but apparently we get a lovely clip show before the finale... :blank), and yeah, I was sort of hoping that Richard was reallllly, really old, like, from Egyptian times. I hope they actually explain the Egyptian stuff, but they probably never will. I'm still happy they finally explained his past, though, especially giving it an entire episode.



Meli24R said:


> I do think I prefer Terry O'Quinn playing Locke and the other actor playing Smokey..he's creepier IMO.


Totally agreed.

edit: one thing that stood out and annoyed me was that I clearly remember the episode when you first see Jacob/man in black on the beach, with the Black Rock approaching, and it's broad daylight. In this episode it's the middle of the night...?


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

letitrock said:


> and I never realized until this episode, but Jacob's hot, don't you think?


Oh definitely lol..I've had a crush on the actor since I first saw him on Supernatural. 
I thought it was kind of funny when Richard asked Jacob if he was the devil because he's currently playing the devil on Supernatural.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Meli24R said:


> I do think I prefer Terry O'Quinn playing Locke and the other actor playing Smokey..he's creepier IMO.


Yeah, I also preferred Terry O'Quinn as Locke, I was disappointed when Locke died because he was always one of my fave characters and he was the underdog who always got things rough in life, it seemed like at the end of the series, him having something to do with ultimately saving them all would be part of his coming to grace.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Meli24R said:


> This last episode is definitely my favorite from s6 so far. I really enjoyed Richard's story and I think the actor who plays him (Nestor Carbonell) is fantastic. Also I wasn't really that intrigued with the whole Jacob/Smokey thing until this episode. I do think I prefer Terry O'Quinn playing Locke and the other actor playing Smokey..he's creepier IMO.


I couldn't agree more! I thoroughly enjoyed the last episode. Lost is back!!!



letitrock said:


> Yessss, me too, I _love_ the smoke guy, he's so sexy and dark and mysterious, I wanna see more of him, and I never realized until this episode, but Jacob's hot, don't you think?


ohhhh...they're both quite dreamy... I think that both Locke and this character can bring out the "humanity" of the smoky monster as well as a dark, twisty side. I still miss Locke as Locke though.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe it. I'm hate, hate, HATING this season! Aside from the premiere, nothing's worked this season. The dialogue is lame ("Kate, are you okay?" "No, I'm not okay!") and the relationships between the characters have fizzled as a result of introducing this new (yes, new) element of the Jacob/Locke grudge match. I can tell what the producers/writers are doing. They're just taking elements from past seasons and saying "This is what it was all along" so that people who need every little thing in the series explained to them and can't live with mystery or opacity will be satisfied. In reality, the smoke monster, for instance, was just another mysterious element in the early seasons of the series. And now they're saying that it's the key to the entire existence of the island. Please don't believe the producers if they say that they've had these ideas for the entire run of the series. They may have decided on a way to end it after they finally decided to end the series two seasons ago, but not before that. As a result, this season is just so much idiocy.

The Alpert episode sucked. Carbonell's stereotypical peasant mannerisms and the hackneyed love story were embarrassing. Introducing the idea of a "devil", "hell", and good and evil goes against the grain of the series; it's never what it was about. It's just a mess.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, okay, I can agree that they're most likely taking things from past episodes and coming up with an explanation/link for them rather than having had them planned all along, but really, how much can you expect from a show that runs for 6 years? It's literally impossible for them to plan out the entire storyline ahead of time, from beginning to end, accounting for actors leaving and coming, etc. Having said that, I get the feeling that the producers read the fan message boards etc and take ideas from the fans. For example, they have said that the 4-toed statue (the foot) was originally not supposed to be important at all, and was just supposed to show that there had been civilizations there before, but fans went nuts over it and then ended up incorporating it more heavily into the story.

Also, I thought it was obvious that they didn't literally mean there was a devil and hell, it was just how Jacob and the other dude explained it to a 19th century Catholic peasant, who by the way was the first one to bring up that idea, not them.

I do agree that if this ultimately ends in a good vs. evil thing, which it's looking like, it will be pretty lame. If it comes down to that, it basically renders most of the prior plot meaningless, like the entire Dharma thing. However, it has been sort of heading this direction for a while, because if you remember way back Ben and Widmore had a very similar relationship to Jacob and the other guy in that they couldn't(?) kill each other because of the "rules" of the island. Nah, there has to be something more to it than Jacob vs. dude. Right? :|


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not saying that they have to have had the entire series planned; of course that's impossible as you said. They just need to make it consistent and build on the stuff in previous seasons, not introduce new elements like this. Plus, these new things aren't even interesting. The idea of Jacob was more interesting when he was a phantom figure who may or may not exist and to whom the Others owed allegiance. But I think the producers realized that the idea of revealing him to be non-existent or a sham wouldn't be understood by too many people; in essence they're underestimating the audience. So now he's not only real but some kind of deity and the smoke monster is evil incarnate (and yeah, I know the "hell" stuff is just a metaphor but it's still out of line).

If it comes down to Jacob turning into some kind of white smoke and fighting the black smoke in midair, it'll be cringe-inducing. I'm really hoping that it'll wrap up in a way that's satisfying but they don't have much longer to do it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

njodis said:


> Having said that, I get the feeling that the producers read the fan message boards etc and take ideas from the fans. For example, they have said that the 4-toed statue (the foot) was originally not supposed to be important at all, and was just supposed to show that there had been civilizations there before, but fans went nuts over it and then ended up incorporating it more heavily into the story.


omg, are you serious, that _sucks_! that mystery of that four toed statue has been on my mind ever since I saw it, it would suck to mean that's all it meant!!



njodis said:


> I do agree that if this ultimately ends in a good vs. evil thing, which it's looking like, it will be pretty lame.


agreed.



njodis said:


> If it comes down to that, it basically renders most of the prior plot meaningless, like the entire Dharma thing.


omg, yeah, I forget about the whole Dharma/pregnancy thing



njodis said:


> However, it has been sort of heading this direction for a while, because if you remember way back Ben and Widmore had a very similar relationship to Jacob and the other guy in that they couldn't(?) kill each other because of the "rules" of the island. Nah, there has to be something more to it than Jacob vs. dude. Right? :|


I hope sooooooo



njodis said:


> Well, okay, I can agree that they're most likely taking things from past episodes and coming up with an explanation/link for them rather than having had them planned all along, but really, how much can you expect from a show that runs for 6 years? It's literally impossible for them to plan out the entire storyline ahead of time, from beginning to end, accounting for actors leaving and coming, etc.


I don't agree with the whole reworking stuff from past episode thing, I don't think that's what's happening and I *hope* it's not happening-actually, can I have some example of it cuz I havn't noticed that.......

And about the whole "planned all along" thing, yeah, I know that it'd be pretty unrealistic to have planned all the things that happened on the show 6 years ahead of time, _howver_, I definitely believe that the producers palnned a thread or story or whatver that connects everything that happened, we don't know what that connecting thread is yet but I'm confident that they planned a rough layout of the story back when they first created "Lost" and it'll pan out eventually


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I think it would have been better for the writers to have planned it out carefully from beginning to end. That would certainly give more credibility to it and I hope that is the case. I do get the feeling though that at times they are "grasping" here or there and that it doesn't have fluidity. But maybe it's just the pieces of the puzzle haven't come together yet and when they do, it will all make sense to us. They still have a lot of explaining to do in just a few episodes...but I think this show has generated so much hype that undoubtedly there may be some fans who get disappointed with the ending. I hope I'm not one of them. I also hope that it doesn't just boil down to good and evil because there were so many scientific implications throughout. Most likely, the writers would take the time to explain all of the unanswered mysteries otherwise the show will lose its credibility and maybe they would have to face an angry mob of fans afterwards...lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> If it comes down to Jacob turning into some kind of white smoke and fighting the black smoke in midair, it'll be cringe-inducing. I'm really hoping that it'll wrap up in a way that's satisfying but they don't have much longer to do it.


Oh yeah, if that happens, I will be disappointed. It's a cop out.



letitrock said:


> And about the whole "planned all along" thing, yeah, I know that it'd be pretty unrealistic to have planned all the things that happened on the show 6 years ahead of time, _howver_, I definitely believe that the producers palnned a thread or story or whatver that connects everything that happened, we don't know what that connecting thread is yet but I'm confident that they planned a rough layout of the story back when they first created "Lost" and it'll pan out eventually


Yeah, six years worth of episodes, wouldn't be written beforehand. But a show like this...about people being lost on an island...should have at least a solid storyboard written out from beginning to end; with all main events and then just add filler over the years. But a show that's been running this long is subject to a lot of filler, which I don't mind...as long as they tie it up nicely in the end.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

sash--As far as planning out the entire series from the start, that's just not the way it works, ever, and that's fine. They tried to build mystery and take it episode by episode, or at least season by season, which is the right way to do it. You also have to consider that they had no idea how long they would be on. Today, if you're not doing a formulaic police procedural, medical or legal drama on network airwaves, you have to anticipate being canceled after a few episodes or at least not making it to a second season. As a result, planning the climax of the series was probably never in their minds early on. But once they made the decision a few years ago to end it in three seasons, they had to foolishly make plots that said to people who hate mystery "This is what this was all along," which is what they're doing currently in this horrible season. I'm fine if many things do not get "explained" because I value mystery. Plus, their "explanations" thus far have been hokey and have taken the focus away from the core characters.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sash said:


> Yeah, six years worth of episodes, wouldn't be written beforehand. But a show like this...about people being lost on an island...should have at least a solid storyboard written out from beginning to end; with all main events and then just add filler over the years.


Yeah, thats what I mean, I think that they already planned the story and the *meaning* behind "Lost" long ago, and like you said, they added the filler over the years to make the story complete and well rounded.



sash said:


> as long as they tie it up nicely in the end.


I hope they resolve everything together by the series finale, too.

But not only that, but I have this strong feeling that what the producers have planned for the series finale is gonna 
BLOW 
OUR 
MINDS.

-I have this strong feeling that when the meaning behind Lost is revealed, that it's gonna give us like a new _understanding_......-yeah, I'm hoping everything will get resolved, but I also feel like that the what happens in the series finale will be *meaningful *and *important*-it'll do something to our minds.....does anyone feel that way?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> sash--As far as planning out the entire series from the start, that's just not the way it works, ever, and that's fine. They tried to build mystery and take it episode by episode, or at least season by season, which is the right way to do it. You also have to consider that they had no idea how long they would be on. Today, if you're not doing a formulaic police procedural, medical or legal drama on network airwaves, you have to anticipate being canceled after a few episodes or at least not making it to a second season. As a result, planning the climax of the series was probably never in their minds early on. But once they made the decision a few years ago to end it in three seasons, they had to foolishly make plots that said to people who hate mystery "This is what this was all along," which is what they're doing currently in this horrible season. I'm fine if many things do not get "explained" because I value mystery. Plus, their "explanations" thus far have been hokey and have taken the focus away from the core characters.


I seem to recall reading or seeing the creator/writers of the series say that they knew how it would end from the time they started writing it - but of course this is subject to change. It's television - nothing is written in stone and very subject to critiques and ratings. I do think that they had to have a solid story when they pitched it to ABC though.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

But not only that, but I have this strong feeling that what the producers have planned for the series finale is gonna 
BLOW 
OUR 
MINDS.

-I have this strong feeling that when the meaning behind Lost is revealed, that it's gonna give us like a new _understanding_......-yeah, I'm hoping everything will get resolved, but I also feel like that the what happens in the series finale will be *meaningful *and *important*-it'll do something to our minds.....does anyone feel that way?[/QUOTE]

Yes, that's what I'm hoping for!! I want them to blow me off my seat...lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't buy any assertions that they had planned out the ending of the series early on. You can do that with a miniseries, not a long-form series. I think they just said that "it's going somewhere and it'll lead to a concrete conclusion", not that they had planned exactly what that would be. The pitch was probably just "a mysterious series with a lot of mysterious stuff going on from a guy who has had success creating a similarly mysterious series for your network ("Alias")."


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> I don't buy any assertions that they had planned out the ending of the series early on. You can do that with a miniseries, not a long-form series. I think they just said that "it's going somewhere and it'll lead to a concrete conclusion", not that they had planned exactly what that would be. The pitch was probably just "a mysterious series with a lot of mysterious stuff going on from a guy who has had success creating a similarly mysterious series for your network ("Alias")."


Well, I don't think it was that vague  but that they left a lot of room for changes. I can tell that there seems to be a disconnect from the first 3 seasons or so to the last ones. To me the first seasons were more thought out and authentic. Now, it almost seems like they are scrambling to make sense of it all. Anyways, I'd like to believe that the writers can tie it all up really nicely. Whether they are making it up as they go along or not...they've still got me on the edge of my seat.  I wonder if the show is gaining/losing popularity? I haven't really been keeping up with the ratings.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sash said:


> I can tell that there seems to be a *disconnect* from the first 3 seasons or so to the last ones. To me the first seasons were more thought out and authentic.


Wow, I never thought about it that way but I guess that's true in a way.



sash said:


> they've still got me on the edge of my seat.  I wonder if the show is gaining/losing popularity? I haven't really been keeping up with the ratings.


Yeah, despite howver confusing "Lost" has been, I've always been hooked, it makes me sad when people hate on "Lost," and say they stopped watching it or whatver, or when they say the show has gone downhill.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sash said:


> I can tell that there seems to be a disconnect from the first 3 seasons or so to the last ones. To me the first seasons were more thought out and authentic. Now, it almost seems like they are scrambling to make sense of it all.


Yes, I can definitely see that. Also, in the past there were always mysteries that you were dying to figure out (what was in the hatch? what does the button actually do? who is in the casket? etc) and now there really isn't anything like that. There isn't even an identifiable direction that the storyline is going in. It's just Locke and crew bumbling their way to the Hydra station for no discernible reason and the other group clueless with no idea what they're doing.

They just finished writing the finale (PLEASE don't spoil the title :|) and I hope they know that it's okay to leave it a bit open ended, and it doesn't have to be something like "Sun reunites with Jin and the island sinks but they all make it off alive (except Jack) and the rest of them all live happily ever after."

But yeah, the season finales have always been awesome, and I hope this one is no exception.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

letitrock said:


> -I have this strong feeling that when the meaning behind Lost is revealed, that it's gonna give us like a new _understanding_......-yeah, I'm hoping everything will get resolved, but I also feel like that the what happens in the series finale will be *meaningful *and *important*-it'll do something to our minds.....does anyone feel that way?


 I hope not :no

Actually, I think I know where they're going and I'd like to see it play out just to see what it would be like completely worked out onscreen.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

sash said:


> Well, I don't think it was that vague  but that they left a lot of room for changes. I can tell that there seems to be a disconnect from the first 3 seasons or so to the last ones. To me the first seasons were more thought out and authentic. Now, it almost seems like they are scrambling to make sense of it all.


 Yeah. Something definitely changed around the middle of the fourth season. I sat and watched the first five seasons over the course of a couple of weeks and it's really obvious when you do it that way that something changes drastically. I don't think they planned it that way but it is possible.



> I wonder if the show is gaining/losing popularity? I haven't really been keeping up with the ratings.


 Well, the last couple of episodes made more sense than some of the other ones shortly before them. I'd have to believe anyone who's been following the show all along wouldn't stop now. I think someone just tuning in would be.....completely lost. Obviously, anyone who wanted to get into it now would have to watch all of it from the beginning. I'd say the ratings are probably pretty steady.

Edit -

Also, about planning it from the beginning. It may be that instead of planning the whole thing, they just laid out where they wanted to start and where they wanted it to ultimately go and they figured several seasons would give them enough room to work out how to get there as they went along. That makes more sense than the idea that they planned every little thing and makes it much more plausible. I have to think they'd have had to have some idea where they were trying to go or there's no way the network would have let them risk it in the first place. The way these things go, I doubt anyone really predicted how popular the show would be.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I hope not :no


:wifeWhat???? How can you say that??? Isn't that why we're all watching Lost, cuz we're anticipating that "Lost" is pushing towards something that's gonna be shocking and mindblowing and mind****ing??? If the series finale turns out to be some simple ordinary bull**** I'm gonna be pissed and disappointed-I want some kind of truth to be revealed, something deep, something that makes us *think*.

*****, while typing this response, I missed 90% of the Mir vs. Carwin fight!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

letitrock said:


> :wifeWhat???? How can you say that??? Isn't that why we're all watching Lost, cuz we're anticipating that "Lost" is pushing towards something that's gonna be shocking and mindblowing and mind****ing???


 lol

Actually, the first couple of seasons of Lost blew my mind. I honestly wasn't expecting a TV show to be that good. And I'm far from a TV junkie. A TV show has to really be good to get that kind of praise from me.

Anyway, I was kind of joking. I just meant I hope they're not gonna sell out and try to insult my intelligence with the finale. I liked this show because it was intelligent and organic and philosophical and quick and sure footed. I don't mind if the finale has a spiritual/supernatural twist but I hope it's something a bit different than we usually get from that kind of fare.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> lol
> 
> Actually, the first couple of seasons of Lost blew my mind. I honestly wasn't expecting a TV show to be that good. And I'm far from a TV junkie. A TV show has to really be good to get that kind of praise from me.
> 
> Anyway, I was kind of joking. I just meant I hope they're not gonna sell out and try to insult my intelligence with the finale. I liked this show because it was intelligent and organic and philosophical and quick and sure footed. I don't mind if the finale has a spiritual/supernatural twist but I hope it's something a bit different than we usually get from that kind of fare.


oooooh, Ok, I get what you're saying I guess, -so basically you don't want to be fed some "neat" "do-gooder" meaning-less cliche trite message or something along those lines? Is that kind of what you mean? kinda? or not really?

By the way, I like your words better(organic, philosophical etcet), that's what I was trying to communicate but I just didn't have the vocabulary to express what I wanted to say


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

letitrock said:


> oooooh, Ok, I get what you're saying I guess, -so basically you don't want to be fed some "neat" "do-gooder" meaning-less cliche trite message or something along those lines? Is that kind of what you mean? kinda? or not really?


 Yeah, that pretty much works. I guess the word I was looking for is manipulative. I don't mind if they show me doors I never knew were there or they bring something I'd never considered out but I hope they don't try to manipulate their audience in a deceitful way. The show is a but manipulative at it's core (as any show that aims to keep you watching is) but it hasn't been as bad as I expected.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> Yeah, that pretty much works. I guess the word I was looking for is manipulative. I don't mind if they show me doors I never knew were there or they bring something I'd never considered out but I hope they don't try to manipulate their audience in a deceitful way. The show is a but manipulative at it's core (as any show that aims to keep you watching is) but it hasn't been as bad as I expected.


ok, that's understandable


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

njodis said:


> Yes, I can definitely see that. Also, in the past there were always mysteries that you were dying to figure out (what was in the hatch? what does the button actually do? who is in the casket? etc) and now there really isn't anything like that. There isn't even an identifiable direction that the storyline is going in. It's just Locke and crew bumbling their way to the Hydra station for no discernible reason and the other group clueless with no idea what they're doing.
> 
> They just finished writing the finale (PLEASE don't spoil the title :|) and I hope they know that it's okay to leave it a bit open ended, and it doesn't have to be something like "Sun reunites with Jin and the island sinks but they all make it off alive (except Jack) and the rest of them all live happily ever after."
> 
> But yeah, the season finales have always been awesome, and I hope this one is no exception.


Yep, I agree. I guess it wouldn't be too bad if they left some mystery at the end...I just hope it will be something memorable. The writers are capable of delivering good stuff...*crosses fingers* I can't wait!!!



PickleNose said:


> Yeah. Something definitely changed around the middle of the fourth season. I sat and watched the first five seasons over the course of a couple of weeks and it's really obvious when you do it that way that something changes drastically. I don't think they planned it that way but it is possible.
> 
> Well, the last couple of episodes made more sense than some of the other ones shortly before them. I'd have to believe anyone who's been following the show all along wouldn't stop now. I think someone just tuning in would be.....completely lost. Obviously, anyone who wanted to get into it now would have to watch all of it from the beginning. I'd say the ratings are probably pretty steady.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I kind of figured...that they would have a solid storyline when pitching it to ABC. I know that for a long running series...it's probably a skeleton of a storyline and they filled it in and made changes as necessary.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Regarding tonight's episode, S6 E10 The Package

-Well. .....................back to square one :sigh

I thought last week's Richard episode was supposed to set the tone for the remaining episodes in this season, but tonight's episode was not what I was expecting.....yeah, we learned some new stuff, Jin and Sun are not married in the Flash Sideways, she's pregnant and shot, Widmore has Hume now for some reason we've yet to find out, Jin's been captured, stuffff, but what the ****? 

-I've been so hopeful and confident that Lost is gonna turn out resolved and that the producers will do right by the series finale but already we're at 6 episodes left and we're back to square one-more filler stuff, more dumb action **** that we don't need, ugggh, I'm officially frustrated and disappointed, I really hope they'll come back with something better next week.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeh, tonight's episode kind of dragged. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, this episode was crap. I have no idea what they're doing. The worst part is that the producers have been writing many of this season's episodes (as opposed to outside writers like many of the prior ones), including this past one, and it still feels like it's all going nowhere. I hate to say it but this is probably the worst season... can only hope it picks up soon. :stu


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't believe Graboid doesn't have the episode yet. I really wanted to download it and watch it without commercials and my kids interrupting.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^woohoo!! never mind...I just found it. They just added it! :boogie


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm getting pretty frustrated with this season. Seriously, the amount of people sitting around waiting for something to happen is crazy. Isn't that a pretty big no-no in writing?

I just get the feeling they are just spreading out the story over too many episodes. 

Grr. 

But Damon Lindeloff tweeted that "In one week, the conversation is going to change."

Maybe the second half of the season will be better? 

I did really like Ab Aeterno though. That was great. :boogie


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

sash said:


> I can't believe Graboid doesn't have the episode yet. I really wanted to download it and watch it without commercials and my kids interrupting.


Did you try EZTV? They usually have it up within hours of it airing in canada (it's first screening.)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So... what did you all think of this week's episode? I seriously get the feeling that they're stretching it out, the pacing seems all wrong and really, nothing has happened in the last few episodes. Okay, we now know that the "flash sideways" things are probably important to the storyline, but how? I guess maybe they aren't related to the whole Jacob/other guy thing but just a side story... but then again we haven't seen Jacob/other guy in the "alternate reality" yet... =B


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I found yesterday's episode a tad bit better than some of the previous, horrendous episodes. It had a little more of the flavor of previous seasons rather than focusing on this stupid "good vs. evil" crap. I hope that no one scripted the remaining episodes other than Lindelof and Cuse, as they are the main dudes on the show. The alternate universe stuff is seeming to be pretty pointless. I have a sinking feeling that they're gearing up to have Desmond somehow take an electromagnet to Locke and set it off, meaning that the big climax will probably be a stupid special effects orgy (with the show's typically poor CGI) of light and smoke. 

I've found that I'm getting increasingly irritated at Dominic Monaghan's screen presence, be it on this show or the ABSOLUTELY TERRIBLE "FlashForward". It's just something about his accent, the way he delivers his lines, his hair . . . I don't know.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah about the stretching out thing, LostPancake or someone first mentioned that he feels like they're stretching out the story over multiple episodes, and I got what he meant but didn't agree AT ALL, but this episode definitely made me feel like they are stretching out the story, it's a FACT, they ARE STRETCHING OUT the story, and that means that there's no hope for the remaining episodes, it's sad to say, but it's gonna keep going like this until the series finale which is when they'll finally show all the important ****.

As far as the whole timeline thing, I've thought that the Flash Sideways was the past and that the jungle one is the future somehow and that's how they connect but it just doesn't make enough sense so I'm over that "theory."

Yesterday's episode reminded me of Oz, I guess it's because Andrew Shilligner is in there playing one of Widmore's goons.

-So with "Oz," that show was never canceled; Tom Fontana made the *deliberate decision to end Oz* at a certain point, and while I didn't like the ending, I can confidently say that the show never went stale, it was *always* a good show. So I don't know if "Lost" was canceled or if the producers made the decison to end Lost at this point, but I think the producers should have been more prepared and calculating and in control about this about this, -I mean, it's obvious that that they're stretching out the story and instead of doing that, instead of letting the fact that it's a popular moneymaking ABC show, instead of that, I wish they had stayed true to the story of the show just like Tom Fontana stayed true the story of "Oz" by making the calculated decision to end Oz in a specific way rather than dragging it out "just because."

One more thing, the fact that Daniel Faraday is Widmore's son is a revelation right??? We never knew before this episode that they were blood related, did we?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

letitrock--The "flash sideways" is an alternate universe, not the past, and has no relation to what's going on on the island. That's why it's essentially pointless, just a way to say "Oh, look at the way we're shuffling up these characters' lives; aren't we clever?" Last season had so much unmemorable stuff but yes, I believe that it was revealed that Daniel is Widmore's son. I vaguely recall him visiting the mom in the present. However, I believe that Daniel didn't really know that he was Widmore's son but in this alternate timeline, he is fully aware of his parentage.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> letitrock--The "flash sideways" is an alternate universe, not the past, and has no relation to what's going on on the island.


yeah, I know that it's not in the past, but the timelines ARE related, and making the alternate one connect to the island one in that particular way was my brain's way of trying to make sense of it all but it doesn't make sense so I'm over it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

letitrock said:


> Yeah about the stretching out thing, LostPancake or someone first mentioned that he feels like they're stretching out the story over multiple episodes, and I got what he meant but didn't agree AT ALL, but this episode definitely made me feel like they are stretching out the story, it's a FACT, they ARE STRETCHING OUT the story, and that means that there's no hope for the remaining episodes, it's sad to say, but it's gonna keep going like this until the series finale which is when they'll finally show all the important ****.


I agree that their stretching it out, and probly won't give any clear answers until the series finale. Last nights episode about Desmond just seemed to be another "stretch it out" episode, which is anoying since theres literally only a few episode left to air, and the producers still seem to be stalling.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

i want more people to respond to this thread.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I was very uninspired going into this episode, I'd kind of lost faith in the plotting. Maybe in looking at the overall picture it'll make sense why it's so spread out like it is. But at the moment it's just kind of frustrating. 

I think it would have been great if they'd unloaded all the secrets towards the start of the season and then just did adventure / drama till the end. They're good at that - they don't really need to be teasing us with the mystery at this point. I don't think so, anyway. 

But I could be wrong. 

I'm not crazy about the good vs evil thing either. But hopefully that's just what Jacob and MIB are calling each other, but it's not what they really are. Like it's something more subtle.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

letitrock said:


> So I don't know if "Lost" was canceled or if the producers made the decison to end Lost at this point, but I think the producers should have been more prepared and calculating and in control about this about this


The network wanted them to drag it out longer, but by the third season the producers had convinced them to end it after 6 seasons. So they've had the overall structure planned out since then. Which is why it's especially frustrating that it seems slow!


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

The writer's strike a couple of years ago also forced the producers to readjust the episodes within the already-established six season span.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I realize this is old news but I just saw it now:

http://www.tvguidemagazine.com/kecks-exclusives/a-lost-lockeben-spin-off-4182.html



> A _Lost_ Locke/Ben Spin-Off?
> By William Keck February 25, 2010 09:19 AM EST
> 
> How fun was it seeing Locke and Ben working side by side as high school teachers in _Lost_'s flash-sideways world. Well, imagine that as a spin-off series.
> ...


Hah, I would totally watch this just because it has the both of them in it. I hope it works out.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^omg that's so cool, I would sooo watch that, I love when talented unknown/non-movie star people go on to do more **** instead of just disappearing


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think I'd watch it. Maybe the first couple episodes just because but it doesn't sound very appealing to me. I don't like those two particular characters very much.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I would've agreed with you a a couple seasons ago but I like both their characters better now, more so Ben Linus cuz his character's more flawed and humanized now, so yeah I'd be totally excited to see those 2 in a show.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*******For real, SPOILERS don't read if u missed*

omg, John Locke just got run over by Desmond Hume! He just got run over by Desmond Hume!

And when Locke flipped over after being hit, that pose that he was in, it was that same pose from the pilot right, where he wakes up from the plane crash right, it was!

So Desmond did that because he wanted to get Locke to remember right? Desmond probably started remembering more and more, and he remembered Locke and that's why he hit Locke, yes? to make him remember?

And at first, I didn't even think he was gonna do it, I thought this was gonna be some bull**** bluff thing for dramatic effect, I thought he was just gonna stop the car right in the nick of time, but no, he really hit him!!!

And Libby! Libby Libby Libby! She's back! Everyone's getting together, Libby remembers, Hugo remembers, Charlie remembers, and Desmond is starting to round the troops of Oceanic 815, something's gonna happen!

Ok, in this episode, with Michael, and Libby and everything else that happened, we just got a few more great puzzle pieces, seriously we did, that's the word, *puzzle pieces*, it wasn't a perfect episode, but we gained more than we have pretty much all season, this was great!

also, what's with that kid that was in the forest who Locke said to ignore? and Locke pushed Desmond in the well!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

About the kid in the forest, the show's producers can't make it too easy for us can they? Since Desmond and Sawyer could see him it can't be Jacob or anyone else who's already dead. I'm pretty sure the kid knew the smoke monster when he was still a human. Maybe he has a position similar to Jacob's but chooses not to interfere with the island's residents whatsoever?

Eloise Hawking sounds like she sort of knows what's going on. Since in the flash-sideways universe the island doesn't exist, I think it's reasonable to assume that everyone who was on the island, not only flight 815 passengers, are experiencing those flashsideways sort of things. Maybe Eloise got a head start on everyone else?

I'm really speculating with this one, but maybe it's not only electromagnetism that can't kill Desmond, maybe he can't die at all. Michael wasn't able to die until the island was done with him so it's not too unlikely.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

broseph said:


> About the kid in the forest, Maybe he has a position similar to Jacob's but chooses not to interfere with the island's residents whatsoever?


He looks too mischievous to be on Jacob's level, but at the same time, he might be the same _kind_ as Jacob, some kind of mystical being or whatver, just not as mature and powerful as Jacob. And he may not be a little kid either, just some mischievous god or whatver who took the form of a kid.



broseph said:


> Eloise Hawking sounds like she sort of knows what's going on.


Definitely and she's a psychic, sooo....and she's involved with Widmore and she was an "Other"



broseph said:


> Since in the flash-sideways universe the island doesn't exist, I think it's reasonable to assume that everyone who was on the island, not only flight 815 passengers, are experiencing those flashsideways sort of things.


Who says the island doesn't exist? Actually this episode made me wonder what _is_ happening on the island during the flash sideways??

And I doubt that anyone besides the important people(Desmond, etc) are experiencing the sideways flashbacks.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

good episode, hurley is soo funny . kinda made me sad that locke got ran over though.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

letitrock said:


> Who says the island doesn't exist? Actually this episode made me wonder what _is_ happening on the island during the flash sideways??
> 
> And I doubt that anyone besides the important people(Desmond, etc) are experiencing the sideways flashbacks.


I guess you're right, there's no reason the island can't exist. In one of the earlier episodes it was said that Jacob manipulated everyone of the candidates throughout their lives in order to get them to become whoever they became. Someone else said that Jacob used the island to get people to realize the good in themselves (or something like that). In the alternate timeline everyone led a slightly different course throughout their lives, which suggests that Jacob wasn't involved in manipulating them. The purpose of the candidates is to replace Jacob. Whatever's going on the island, it doesn't require anyone to replace Jacob.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

When they move through time like back and forth, like from the island to civilization, is it clear to you that civilization is a flashback? or is this the future? or are they doing both? Like when that guy that through the man down the well, also got hit by a car. Which one happened first? I know they showed the overweight man having flashback of the remembering the island so it is then that civilzation is all flashbacks? Or is the jungle scenes also flashbacks because some end up in civilization later? 

I am not a regular watcher of the show to know. I think I've seen 2 other episodes is all.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Edit: Never mind what I just wrote here, kind of a dumb question lol, I kind of think that it is possible though. but never mind  Back to this show "Lost", then.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Noooooo! Not Ilana!

I can't believe they killed her off like that. Hurley and Jack would have warned her about the dynamite!

I wanted her to make it to the end - I wanted to know more about her, like why she was in the hospital all covered with bandages, and how she knew Jacob. I loved how she gave Benjamin Linus another chance. She was awesome.

Why wasn't Jacob protecting her? Jerk.



letitrock said:


> Who says the island doesn't exist? Actually this episode made me wonder what _is_ happening on the island during the flash sideways??


It's underwater - the plane flew over it in the first episode, remember?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> Noooooo! Not Ilana!
> 
> I can't believe they killed her off like that. Hurley and Jack would have warned her about the dynamite!
> 
> I wanted her to make it to the end - I wanted to know more about her, like why she was in the hospital all covered with bandages, and how she knew Jacob. I loved how she gave Benjamin Linus another chance. She was awesome.


No offense, but I'm glad she's dead. I've hated her from the first moment that I saw her trying to seduce Sayid. I was happy when she gave Ben Linus a second chance, it made me hate her less, but I'm still glad she's dead, I found her annoying.

And I love the way they killed her off, it was so unexpected, it was so "Lost."



LostPancake said:


> It's underwater, remember? The plane flew over it in the first episode.


Okaaaaay, I'm having a vague memory of that, I guess it's cuz they blew up that bomb thing in the past right, the blast caused the the island to sink underwater.

Wow, then that's pretty significant, can't believe I overlooked that, so the island doesn't exist so where's Jacob and the MIB?


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I just rewatched that part of the episode, and when they show the Island underwater you can clearly see the remains of the Dharma barracks. Since the two timelines are still interconnected by Desmond, I don't think the fate of Jacob and MIB are decided yet. Since you can see the pylons underwater the smoke monster must have existed there at some point.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sunshine009 said:


> Edit: Never mind what I just wrote here, kind of a dumb question lol, I kind of think that it is possible though. but never mind  Back to this show "Lost", then.


Each episode builds upon clues and stories from prior seasons, so it would be a monumental task (to say the least) to explain it all. Heck, even those of us who've seen it from the beginning are confused! As someone said earlier in this thread, when you miss an episode, it's like you skipped 20 pages in a novel -- they each build upon each other.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

First of all, I was disappointed that they killed off Ilana... partly because she was the hottest one on the show. :lol :hide

Also, yes, the island is apparently underwater in the "flash sideways" but nowhere did the writers imply that it was due to the bomb going off, and honestly, I don't see how a bomb exploding would sink a huge island especially if it left buildings etc intact. In Ben's flash sideways he and his father specifically reference being on the island, too, and neither seemed to have any idea the island was underwater as they talk about how they shouldn't have left it. They were still on the island when the bomb went off (or did it?)...

I really wouldn't be surprised if the flash sideways parts are actually taking place after the events in the "real" timeline. In other words, the flash sideways parts are what we'd be seeing if there was to be a season 7. Remember, in most (all?) of Desmond's centric episodes he's experienced time travel, or at least his consciousness time travelling, and that could have very well been what was happening in this past episode. Or was it actually him seeing the flash sideways in the past episodes? :sus

Also, I'm thinking that Locke in the flash sideways is actually the MiB, or maybe he was always the MiB? Could it be possible that he was "possessed" the day the plane crashed? Remember he went from being a paraplegic to being able to walk perfectly, like magic, and always seemed to have a special connection to the island. Also, in a recent episode the "evil" Locke used one of real Locke's famous lines verbatim... that can't be a coincidence. Anyway, either way, Desmond clearly knows something because you don't run your car into a wheelchair-bound man for no reason. :lol



broseph said:


> Eloise Hawking sounds like she sort of knows what's going on. Since in the flash-sideways universe the island doesn't exist, I think it's reasonable to assume that everyone who was on the island, not only flight 815 passengers, are experiencing those flashsideways sort of things. Maybe Eloise got a head start on everyone else?


Well, if you remember last season she got Daniel's journal (in the 1970's timeline, because he went back in time) which was way before the bomb "went off" or any of that happened. She knows so much because she got the journal, which detailed everything, way ahead of time. Extremely confusing, I know. =P


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Each episode builds upon clues and stories from prior seasons, so it would be a monumental task (to say the least) to explain it all. Heck, even those of us who've seen it from the beginning are confused! As someone said earlier in this thread, when you miss an episode, it's like you skipped 20 pages in a novel -- they each build upon each other.


Thanks. So no one really knows for sure. It appears that from the last episode I saw that there was civilzation life, the island, then back to civilization.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yep, no one knows for sure what is going on. Supposedly everything will be explained in the end. But for now, it's one giant puzzle with time shifting pieces, lol!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

letitrock--I don't believe Desmond ran him down to get him to remember. Desmond's memory of the real/alternate universe has him remembering what happened to him at the hands of the person he believed to be Locke. As a result, he probably believes that he can prevent that from happening by killing the Locke in the world he's in. I can't believe I'm justifying such a shoddy plot, but I believe that's it. It was quite disturbing to watch poor Locke in his wheelchair get run down. That character can't catch a break. 

But it was another pretty crappy episode for the most part. And we get another lame "explanation" -- the forest voices -- from the producers who seem intent on just making stuff up to please fans who don't like mystery. This "explanation" doesn't even fit. Recall that Walt appeared once when those voices echoed? He wasn't dead, so why would those voices just signify those who can't move on? 

But it was admittedly kind of cool to watch Jack come face to face with "Locke" again, a man he last encountered in a coffin. Locke was always a thorn in Jack's side and now this being will be as well.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll wager a cherry pie that Desmond did what he did because he knew it'd send Locke to the hospital during Jack's shift, possibly with Ben as his escort. I mean, Locke's already in love, but he has to meet someone to trigger his awareness of the other universe. It can't be Ben, because he works with him already, so that leaves Jack. Who he's also already met, I suppose, but hey.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

LostPancake said:


> Noooooo! Not Ilana!
> 
> I can't believe they killed her off like that. Hurley and Jack would have warned her about the dynamite!


I'm more suprised that Miles has survived this long, he's not really serving much of a purpose to the plot, beyond his ability to hear the deads last thoughts before they died, though hurley obviously has a more superior power when it comes to communicating with the dead.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

The fact that Miles is still alive is a clue. They'll need his powers to advance the plot in the coming episodes. He has already spoken to pretty much everyone of importance, so my guess is that more people are going to die.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm going to make a prediction here...

Jacob/MiB are from the future and are probably descendants of one of the main characters. The main reason I believe this is because it's kind of weird how both of them speak and have mannerisms of modern day people even when it shows them in the 1800's- no one would talk like that back then. Also, remember in the episode a few weeks ago when MiB said he had a crazy mother? Could that be Aaron, Claire's son? =O

At any rate, his name is clearly important because the writers are clearly avoiding telling you what it is. Another possibility is that his name is actually John Locke. :eyes


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*^*


----------



## aronf13 (Apr 19, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> Noooooo! Not Ilana!
> 
> I can't believe they killed her off like that. Hurley and Jack would have warned her about the dynamite!


LOL that pissed me off and made me laugh. Now she just strikes me as another character on the show whose presence was sorta unecessary and pointless. even the cool way she died had been done before :/

i can't believe there's only 6 episodes left...


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

aronf13 said:


> LOL that pissed me off and made me laugh. Now she just strikes me as another character on the show whose presence was sorta unecessary and pointless. even the cool way she died had been done before :/
> 
> i can't believe there's only 6 episodes left...


Yeah, it's getting to be a might long list. Her character was pretty pointless, but dead people have been popping up a lot lately, so how knows, they might not be done with her yet.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

aronf13 said:


> LOL that pissed me off and made me laugh. Now she just strikes me as another character on the show whose presence was sorta unecessary and pointless. even the cool way she died had been done before :/
> 
> i can't believe there's only 6 episodes left...


Yeah, I got the feeling the writers were like, "eh, let's blow up Ilana, that would be hilarious - we don't need her anymore". I can just see them all laughing around the table about it.

Not cool. I liked her more than most of the other characters. I guess I got attached to her pretty quickly.

But like someone else said, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of other people started dying. Kate? She's basically been sitting on a log for the last several episodes.

But they probably can't kill her because of Jack. Darn.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I started watching the first season 6 weeks ago and got up to date about 2 weeks ago. Now it seems like an eternity waiting for every episode.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

njodis said:


> I'm going to make a prediction here...
> 
> Jacob/MiB are from the future and are probably descendants of one of the main characters. The main reason I believe this is because it's kind of weird how both of them speak and have mannerisms of modern day people even when it shows them in the 1800's- no one would talk like that back then. Also, remember in the episode a few weeks ago when MiB said he had a crazy mother? Could that be Aaron, Claire's son? =O
> 
> At any rate, his name is clearly important because the writers are clearly avoiding telling you what it is. Another possibility is that his name is actually John Locke. :eyes


There's no way the writers would ever be clever enough to do something like this.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad Ilana blew up. She was an annoying character and the actress gave a bad performance.

I can't believe Ben is still around. I thought he was going to get it in his featured episode a few weeks ago. I don't know how it would be possible for him to survive this series given all the grief he's put the losties through. But the plodding's so shoddy and the characterizations so "lost" this season that they're almost seeming like his friends. Perhaps they're planning to have him redeem himself by sacrificing himself. Or maybe Widmore will blow him away. Who knows?


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

njodis said:


> I'm going to make a prediction here...
> 
> Jacob/MiB are from the future and are probably descendants of one of the main characters. The main reason I believe this is because it's kind of weird how both of them speak and have mannerisms of modern day people even when it shows them in the 1800's- no one would talk like that back then. Also, remember in the episode a few weeks ago when MiB said he had a crazy mother? Could that be Aaron, Claire's son? =O
> 
> At any rate, his name is clearly important because the writers are clearly avoiding telling you what it is. Another possibility is that his name is actually John Locke. :eyes


You might be onto something with MiB and her crazy mother. I always assumed their mannerisms in the 1800's was an artistic choice made by the producers with no real significance. It happens all of the time in movies.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

aronf13 said:


> LOL that pissed me off and made me laugh. Now she just strikes me as another character on the show whose presence was sorta unecessary and pointless. even the cool way she died had been done before :/
> 
> i can't believe there's only 6 episodes left...


it was still a good and unexpected death; just because it's Lost doesn't mean everything has to be some calculated special thing

i know, i can't believe it either, six measly little episodes left!!!



LostPancake said:


> Not cool. I liked her more than most of the other characters. I guess I got attached to her pretty quickly.


Yes cool.



LostPancake said:


> But they probably can't kill her because of Jack. Darn.


haha



Man Is An Island said:


> There's no way the writers would ever be clever enough to do something like this.


:rofl


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> I'm glad Ilana blew up. She was an annoying character and the actress gave a bad performance.


:yayYay, someone agrees with me!



IcedOver said:


> I can't believe Ben is still around.


I'm so happy that he's still around, I love his character


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It's coming on tonight in less than a half hour!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Five minutes and its on.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I think Whitmore is going to try to offer to exchange the candidates for Desmond. 

Nothing much happened in the flash-sideways. Looks like things are just building up there and everyone's getting together.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like that Jack is possibly coming back into the forefront again.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

What was up the tattoo on Jacks left arm? It got larger as the episode went on and it disappeared when he swam back to shore after getting off the boat.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> What was up the tattoo on Jacks left arm? It got larger as the episode went on and it disappeared when he swam back to shore after getting off the boat.


Maybe the water washed it off lol. It's was probably just a mistake by the makeup people.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I hope they manage to get Ana-Lucia into the alternate timeline. I miss her. No one around to shut Kate up.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Pocketfox said:


> I hope they manage to get Ana-Lucia into the alternate timeline. I miss her. No one around to shut Kate up.


Maybe she's Jack's baby mama. =B


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

njodis said:


> Maybe she's Jack's baby mama. =B


My money on that one is still Juliette.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

njodis said:


> Maybe she's Jack's baby mama. =B





kikachuck said:


> My money on that one is still Juliette.


Interesting, I just assumed that the mother was that woman jack was married too for awhile in the flashbacks, can't remember her name.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> Interesting, I just assumed that the mother was that woman jack was married too for awhile in the flashbacks, can't remember her name.


Her name was Sarah. Jack operated on her once, helped her walk again, and they got married. I'm not sure about that. It seems a little too obvious. They fact that they are being so coy about who it is tells me that it's probably somebody big.


----------



## Will1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm really disappointed in this season 

I hate that woman with the glasses. They keep implying she's someone big but I wish they'd just kill her off already.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Will1 said:


> I hate that woman with the glasses. They keep implying she's someone big but I wish they'd just kill her off already.


Yes thank you I agree, I HATE the woman with glasses-she's so ratty and busted, I find her sooo ****ing annoying, I hate when she talks or tries to do anything authoritative

Oh, and about Ilana, the Hispanic woman who got blown up about 2 episodes ago, I still hate her character, but at least in this episode, she looked _hot_ for a change, she looked much more polished, I almost didn't recognize her, and I liked her hair, she actually looked really pretty, but I still hate her A LOT


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No episode this week. >:-|


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I just see Illana as the character she played in The Lone Gunmen. I'm kinda hoping it turns out that she _is_ the same character.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, another crappy episode down the tubes. Jack's "catching up" with Locke was a laughable scene because it's so clear that the writers are desperately trying to appease those who need every little thing in the series explained to them (in this scene it was Jack's dad appearing). They're just grabbing any little thing and making it fit as an explanation and it's so transparent. It's really sad that a show that used to be so good is going out in such a horrible fashion. Maybe it will redeem itself but I doubt it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Will1 said:


> I hate that woman with the glasses. They keep implying she's someone big but I wish they'd just kill her off already.


I kind of had a hunch that she might have been Karen DeGroot, the co -founder of the dharma initiative for some reason, probably because she said something along the lines of "I'm a scientist not a mercenary" to Charles Widmore at one point. I'm not really sure though.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> I kind of had a hunch that she might have been Karen DeGroot, the co -founder of the dharma initiative for some reason, probably because she said something along the lines of "I'm a scientist not a mercenary" to Charles Widmore at one point. I'm not really sure though.


I think she's a little to young for that, unless she somehow got some of the island's anti-aging powers. She looks like she is around 30-40. Dharma was founded 40 years ago in 1970.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

njodis said:


> No episode this week. >:-|


I'm ANGRY!!!!

I'm looking forward to the Episode after next. About Jacob and the Man in Black. Entitled "Across the sea" or somethin like that. Should be enlightening.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

njodis said:


> No episode this week. >:-|


Boooooo


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

njodis said:


> No episode this week. >:-|


Thanks for the heads up. I had no idea. I still need to watch the one about Hugo, I missed the show that week.


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> I'm ANGRY!!!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Episode after next. About Jacob and the Man in Black. Entitled "Across the sea" or somethin like that. Should be enlightening.


Agreed. Let's finally get some answers.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

could be a coincidence but that's still pretty cool nonetheless


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I really won't be bothered if there are no answers. In fact, I'd prefer none to disappointing ones, and they're bound to be disappointing. This is a show that built itself on twisting and creating new mysteries, not on answering things and wrapping up the storylines. Can you name a point where they solved a mystery in a satisfying way? They don't. "What's in the hatch? Oh, a DHARMA station. What's DHARMA?" etc etc etc. It's what they're good at.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

max4225 said:


> ```
> 4 8 15 16 23 42
> 
> a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z
> ...


Are the numbers in the NASA document somewhere? Starbase is probably a codename for a project.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I just saw the last 4 episodes...I was so behind. First 2 were lagging, but the last 2 were strong. I'm starting to get excited about Lost again.


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

I've never watched Lost, although it sounds cool.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I found the part about the wine bottle keeping the "darkness" in kind of fascinating for some reason.

It reminds me of Pink Floyd's Two Suns In The Sunset. Google the lyrics if you're interested and never heard of it.


----------



## Will1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone else feel bad for Claire?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Claire never really existed as her own character. She was there as one element of Charlie's bigger, better junkie-to-hero storyline. Outside of that, she just seems kind of empty, she just floats around the scenes she's in. I think they disposed of her at the proper time and in an interesting way, but they've brought her back as part of the "wrap up all the loose ends, bring all the characters back, as much closure as possible" final season. But closure isn't what Lost is based on, so it doesn't really seem to be working. It doesn't bother me, because I didn't expect anything different.

It would've upset a few million fans, but I wouldn't have minded if they ended the show with Juliet setting off the nuke. Lost is made of mysteries that never get answered, and always has been. What they're planning to do is like _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ ending with hugs and apologies as Charlie heads off to get an MBA.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Claire was never one of my fav characters. I like the guy who plays Desmond though...he is fantastic to watch. I would still rate seasons 1-5 better...so far. 

And has Jack cried so far this season? He probably did...but I don't remember. That guy is always crying...lol


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

oh my goodness! i am so glad i found this thread i am a lost fanatic haha. wasn't everyone dissapointed by last week's repeat episode? 
the next episode better be twice as good to make up for it<3


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

sash said:


> Claire was never one of my fav characters. I like the guy who plays Desmond though...he is fantastic to watch. I would still rate seasons 1-5 better...so far.
> 
> And has Jack cried so far this season? He probably did...but I don't remember. That guy is always crying...lol


 I agree about the Desmond character. I think he's way better than the Jack character. They're gonna have to do something insanely good with Jack in the end to justify all the time they've spent on him.


----------



## RainCloud (May 4, 2010)

I love LOST. We are sooooooooo close to the end! What's going to happen??? :afr


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lost is on!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

New episode! Squeeeeeeee! :clap


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

OH that's weird. What was that? A big smoke hand? an animal hand?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ More like a "smoke monster" that can become a hand. It also assumes the human form of "Locke," the bald dude.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^ooooooh that's weird!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

There's the bomb!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh nooooooooo!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

:cry He wouldn't leave her! :cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I was hoping Kate would die. Oh well, maybe next episode. Since she's not one of the candidates I don't see why Locke can't kill her.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> :'(
> 
> Anyone else catch this part?:*
> Sayid*: Listen carefully, there is a well on the main island - half a mile south of the camp we just left. Desmond is inside it.Locke wants him dead, which means you're gonna need him, you understand me?
> ...


Yep. Locke's trying to indirectly kill them so I'm wondering how he's planning on doing now that they know he is. I'm sure Whitmore is still alive, he's too important. I think he locked everyone up to keep them safe from Locke, which makes me wonder why he'd lace the plane up with explosives. Whitmore's smart enough to know he can't kill Locke with a bomb.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

This is the second time Locke's blown up a submarine. What's he got against them?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's hard to even care about Sayid, Jin and Sun because, hey, we have spares. That's just one of the many things wrong with the way this series is being resolved. All these stupid "rules" about Locke not being able to kill some people are idiotic. What's happened to this show?

Given that, didn't Sawyer essentially kill those three? Jack was probably right in his assumption.

If you guys want to watch a sci-fi/fantasy show that is currently getting it right, stick around after "Lost" for "V". It's a streamlined, exciting hour that smartly parallels the current political climate in the country and the idolatry that's heaped upon the current terrible president.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wish I hadn't of watched it. I had fear and then poltergeist activity in my bedroom last night :cry


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I felt sad for Sun and Jin


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^That made me cry. How many men would die with their woman? Not many. It's not good but I think its not bad either. I don't quite know how I feel about it.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> ^That made me cry. How many men would die with their woman? Not many. It's not good but I think its not bad either. I don't quite know how I feel about it.


He kept his promise.

I have a feeling that everyone will die, but their "alternate" lives will continue on. Life on the island will continue as always... I don't think the man in black or jacob can really die. They can just take on the form of those who have died on the island. So maybe it's an endless loop. I just don't understand all the egyptian references... very strange.

So Jacob and The Man In Black will continue to be locked in there ever lasting battle.

Or not, I really have no clue!!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Didn't Richard, Ben and Miles want to blow up the plane? Maybe they did it.


Oh yeah, I totally forgot about those other guys!! They probably planted the explosives. I'm not sure why Whitmore really needs everyone alive though, unless he's technically working on Jacobs side.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't believe they killed off 4 main characters in about 10 minutes, assuming that Frank died, which they didn't actually confirm happened but he ate a heavy steel door so he probably didn't survive. =P Also, I'm pretty sure Locke planted the C4 on the plane. When he went all Terminator on the two guys guarding the plane, he ripped the guy's watch off before he even entered the plane. I guess that could just mean that he knew the plane was rigged, though. (by the way, how does someone who is apparently thousands of years old and was locked in a cabin since the 1800's know how to rig up a makeshift bomb with a wristwatch? heh...)

Anyway, I feel like the show is getting back on track after the string of horrid episodes where nothing really happened.

Oh, and did you guys see that the finale was extended to 2.5 hours? The actual finale, not the specials before or after.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah the last episode was really sad... I hope frank didn't die I liked him as a character.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> It's a streamlined, exciting hour that smartly parallels the current political climate


How much is changed from the original?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

njodis said:


> (by the way, how does someone who is apparently thousands of years old and was locked in a cabin since the 1800's know how to rig up a makeshift bomb with a wristwatch? heh...)


It's odd how the man in black was locked in that cabin, yet he could leave it in black smoke form during that time.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Pocketfox--I actually never watched the original "V", so I don't know what's been changed. It's clear, however, that the producers had the intent of mirroring the dastardly Obama Machine in the creation of the evil visitors, right down to the media being in their pocket. It's a really good show. 

As for "Lost", my feeling is that the losties will be killed off and Locke will leave the island, somehow causing reality to be destroyed or whatever garblede**** the producers have made up for this crappy final season. However, the "spares" in the alternate universe will continue to live on and have better lives than they did before. They can't go back to the island because, as you'll recall, it's been sunk in that universe. I can't believe I'm theorizing about such weak plotting.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Phoenix87 said:


> He kept his promise.
> 
> I have a feeling that everyone will die, but their "alternate" lives will continue on. Life on the island will continue as always... I don't think the man in black or jacob can really die. They can just take on the form of those who have died on the island. So maybe it's an endless loop. I just don't understand all the egyptian references... very strange.
> 
> ...


I've only seen a few shows to see these people once before, they are unfamiliar to me. It is good he kept his promise but I would feel bad if I was her.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> Pocketfox--I actually never watched the original "V", so I don't know what's been changed. It's clear, however, that the producers had the intent of mirroring the dastardly Obama Machine in the creation of the evil visitors, right down to the media being in their pocket. It's a really good show.


 Almost everything is changed from the original V except that they're bad guys and they arrive in big ships. If you watched the original after watching the new one, you would only get a vague sense of familiarity. Also, the original was fairly low budget (Which in those days was bad) and most of the special effects were nothing like the effects that are in the new show.

The original V was a good show for what it was though. It was good enough that most who were around at the time remember it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> I think everyone but Jack will die, including Widmore and everyone else on the island. Locke's consciousness will take over his real body, and it will end like this. Imagine the Jack/Locke video as the final scene of the show, except with a boat coming toward the island. I'm almost positive it will end something like that.


I've been thinking the same thing too, that it will end with Jack and Locke sitting on the beach together the same way Jacob and MIB were sitting there together.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> I wish I hadn't of watched it. I had fear and then poltergeist activity in my bedroom last night :cry


Yikes, poltergeists? :afr

I seem to have lost my attachment to this show. It's just kind of entertaining now. I had such high hopes for this season, but they all slowly died. But I guess the end could change things.

I couldn't believe they had Kate be the one held at gunpoint AGAIN, to make Sawyer drop his gun. How many times has that happened? I think she even rolled her eyes when it happened, lol.

And Claire got abandoned AGAIN! First Jack and them tried to abandon her by going to the boat, then Jack jumped off the boat (her only family), and then she got abandoned by the sub, lol. Although that seemed weird, why was she hanging out on the dock while people were shooting at them?

I suppose it's karma - she abandoned her baby after all.

And Locke's plan was to get Jack into the sub by having Kate shot by Widmore's people so Jack would take her into the sub to help her? I didn't get that part.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

IcedOver said:


> If you guys want to watch a sci-fi/fantasy show that is currently getting it right, stick around after "Lost" for "V". It's a streamlined, exciting hour that smartly parallels the current political climate in the country and the idolatry that's heaped upon the current terrible president.


I'm a fan of the new "V" it's great show, however I wasn't aware that it was considered a political allegory, but I don't live in America so I'm not quite as up to date with the currrent political climate there.

As for another good sci-fi show which Lost fans might like, check out "Fringe".


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> And Locke's plan was to get Jack into the sub by having Kate shot by Widmore's people so Jack would take her into the sub to help her? I didn't get that part.


Locke's plan was to escape the island in the submarine, because they couldn't be sure the plane wasn't still a trap. Kate got shot by chance. The official plan was for Locke and everyone else to board the submarine and escape, but Locke predicted that Jack was going to betray him and leave him behind, so he wrapped the pack for a bomb.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> Locke's plan was to escape the island in the submarine, because they couldn't be sure the plane wasn't still a trap. Kate got shot by chance. The official plan was for Locke and everyone else to board the submarine and escape, but Locke predicted that Jack was going to betray him and leave him behind, so he wrapped the pack for a bomb.


Oh, that makes sense. I was thinking Locke was trying to blow everyone up together.

But I don't understand why Locke was okay with Jack staying on the island - I thought he had to have all the candidates with him to leave. Or something.

And I thought he wasn't allowed to kill any of the candidates. Or something.

I don't know, these rules seem so arbitrary.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

LostPancake said:


> Oh, that makes sense. I was thinking Locke was trying to blow everyone up together.
> 
> But I don't understand why Locke was okay with Jack staying on the island - I thought he had to have all the candidates with him to leave. Or something.
> 
> ...


He was ok with Jack staying on the island because he knew he could manipulate him into getting on the sub. The way I understand it, Locke could leave the island by either having everyone on his side by killing them all. He can kill them, just not directly. It is a pretty strange rule but we should be used to things like that by now.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

broseph said:


> He was ok with Jack staying on the island because he knew he could manipulate him into getting on the sub. The way I understand it, Locke could leave the island by either having everyone on his side by killing them all. He can kill them, just not directly. It is a pretty strange rule but we should be used to things like that by now.


So apparently Locke thought he could get Jack onto the sub with all the others, while not getting on the sub himself? I guess he anticipated Sawyer trying to ditch him. He outconned the conman.

But I don't understand why he thought he could get Jack on the sub, because Jack was pretty adamant that he was going to stay on the island. But he switched backpacks with Jack, planning for him to go onto the sub with it. Was he going to use his powers of persuasion to say, "Well, I don't really want to leave the island after all, but you go ahead Jack. Really, it's safe to get on the sub."

So it just seemed weird that Kate happened to get shot so that Jack had to take her aboard. Or is Locke in league with Widmore's people?

Or it's just a plot hole.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I think he knew Widmore's people would be heading towards the sub. As he's walking with Jack towards the sub he tries to convince him come with him right before he's pushed into the water. If Locke did get in the sub Sawyer would still try to disarm it and I think Locke would survive the explosion. He could turn into the smoke monster, break open a door, swim back up, and then take care of Jack somehow. I agree though this part of the plot is a little sketchy.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It seems like Jack is being moved back to the forefront in this final season. He started off the series as the main character, but in subsequent seasons Jack was increasingly becoming a jerkoff, a pretty unlikeable character. I was even thinking that they might kill him off for a big surprise. Sawyer, as he became a nicer person, was kind of taking over the role of the main alpha male along with Locke.

However, it appears the show runners have chosen to re-emphasize Jack as a "fixer" and the main guy on the show, with Sawyer being moved back to a supporting role. It's looking likely that Jack will have the main role in what occurs next. But the show's becoming so poor (as this silly, hurried, fabricated-for-the-final-season plot progresses) and the characters and the relationships between them are fizzling so badly that maybe much thought hasn't been given to any of this stuff.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I was disappointed in this episode too. It seems they are rushing to tie up the loose ends, but at the same time they are creating more unanswered questions. Who was Jacob and MIB's real mother, and where did she and her people come from? Who was the woman who raised them and how did she get to the island? What about the wheel in the underground well....MIB hadn't finished building it when mother destroyed it and he died, so who did?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so I have a question:

Was last week's episode a good one? Was it better than last night's episode-cuz I missed last week's episode and I still haven't watched it-is it worth watching??

-Cuz about last night's episode, I actually liked it-I mean, yeah, I realize that now we have more ****ing questions that need to be answered but I liked last night's episode-it was interesting

-although, in the beginning, I was really_ really _hoping that we weren't gonna have to listen to that girl giving birth

and not knowing more about MIB's and Jacob's real mom, as well as the other foreign stuff they introduced last night is kind of grating

..yeah


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

letitrock said:


> Ok, so I have a question:
> 
> Was last week's episode a good one? Was it better than last night's episode-cuz I missed last week's episode and I still haven't watched it-is it worth watching??


Well last week's episode had more action. The ending was shocking and so freakin sad..I won't spoil it though if you plan to watch it.

I really wanted to enjoy last night's episode, but it was a letdown. So many more questions popped into my head while watching and it just left me feeling annoyed and frustrated. Maybe I'll feel differently after the finale..hopefully things will become clearer.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm so disappointed.

I'm not good at putting words together, and I have finals to study for, so I'll just quote from some posts on the Fuselage (which I only found out about last month)



> Straight from the horses mouth (Damon on Twitter): Wait...Polarizing is bad?
> 
> No, Damon. Bad is bad.
> 
> ...


lol.



> Right now I'm starting to feel embarrassed that I've defended this show as long as I have. It's just so preposterous and pointless. This was really the origin of Jacob and MIB? Really? It can't be the complete island explanation we're going to get. It can't be. All of the mystery behind Richard and Jacob that built over the seasons - and held such tantalizing promise - has now just fizzled out in a big pile of fail.





> This episode was every fan's worst nightmare. A complete train wreck from start to finish.





> Interesting episode of Xena. Is Lost on next week?


:teeth

Reading these posts made me feel slightly better. 
http://forum.thefuselage.com/showthread.php?t=119390


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

njodis said:


> Didn't this episode feel like a completely different show to anyone else?


Yeah, absolutely. I would never have pegged it as a Lost episode without the appearance of the black smoke.



> Actually, this entire season feels like something completely different than the past seasons.


I think the the entire mood of the show is based around being enigmatic and odd. There's no way that they can really answer questions and wrap the show up tidily without ruining its mood.



> I would have honestly preferred that they didn't show that at all and left the island as being "magical" with no explanation for it.


Oh, definitely. I'm disappointed that they feel the need to explain everything in such detail. A little revealing and illuminating is welcome as a payoff, but I would have much preferred for Lost to remain ambiguous. I would have loved to see the mysteries explored solely through the eyes of the characters -- so we find out a little more about things through Richard, who has been on the island one hundred and fifty years, and through Ben, who's privy to DHARMA's history, but never through dedicated flashback episodes like "Across the Sea". It would have worked much better for Lost's general style, and been a lot more stimulating.



> middle-aged guys fighting over something they don't even care about or understand.


Like I said -- this storyline isn't fulfilling enough, ambiguity and unanswered questions would have been preferable.



> It would be like Seinfeld's final season introducing 2 new characters of Bob and Billy, the jokester neighborhood policemen and shifting the focus to them, while George, Elaine, Kramer and Jerry have minor roles and barely do anything. :lol :blank


Or a Seinfeld episode where everyone learns a valuable lesson about trust and friendship and is a fuller, better person at the end -- just a total violation of the show's themes and style.

It makes me a little glad that Twin Peaks got cut off early. We'll never get a chance to see what happened to the characters, but at least the show ended with some dignity, before they got a chance to explain the Black Lodge in such a lame way.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with you guys. This past episode was yet another example of the very poor storytelling the show runners have sunk to in their attempts to appease fans who need every little thing on the show explained. "Njodis" -- I cringed too when Janney revealed the magical light. It felt like some bad Spielberg film -- the "magical light of souls" or something. I can imagine the writers' meetings this season -- "Okay, guys, we've got to find a way to explain what exactly this island is since we're down to the nitty gritty in this final season. Is it a government or scientific experiment and all of these people are being put on? No, that'd be too confusing to the fans but it is intriguing. Can we just say the island's magical and has to be protected? Nah, too vague, and people need concrete answers or they'll be unhappy. I've got it! It's life itself! And the electromagnetic force is the light of souls! Yeah!"  

And they're even down to creating ridiculous "explanations" for stuff they fabricated earlier this season but didn't know where they were going with at the time, such as the "rules" about who can kill whom ("I've made it so you can't hurt each other" -- Huh?!?) and the bottle of wine (no longer just a symbol; it's some kind of "magical elixir" that transfers protectorship of the island!). 

This season has moved so far away from the characters we've loved; they're now just mute bystanders. What inconsequential trash this show has become.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

The lady talking about the magic light doesn't know what she's talking about. I think they're doing the same thing as here as they did with Richard; no one really understands completely what the island is. We've already found out that the 'magic light' is a pocket of extremely energetic exotic matter. Remember that Dharma was able to contain and sort of control it. In order for Locke to get off the island he has to tap into its energy somehow, if he tries to do that and messes up it could kill everyone on the planet, but not because there's a little bit of that 'magic light' in all of us.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I've enjoyed this season so far, however I thought the latest episode was a bit underwhelming.

There are still a TON of questions that they're not going to be able to answer, which I think is understandable since that is exactly what has made the show so great and would totally ruin the flow of the story if they were to just outright answer even only half of remaining questions. However, I think they really need to explain why each character was specifically brought to the island. I mean, obviously some were/are candidates to replace Jacob, but why were these people, of all people, chosen? And they have to be connected in some way that we have yet to find out, right?

Also I'm really looking forward to gaining more insight (hopefully) on Jacob and his brother as well as the smoke monster and whatever the hell Richard, Ben, and Miles have been up to. And I'm really curious to see how everything in the alternate universe ties together since I don't really feel they have gotten anywhere with that storyline just yet. Oh, and I guess we're not going to find out why Walt was so special, are we?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a trailer for the final episode, made by a fan.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, everyone's so over Lost that no one has even posted their thoughts on last night's episode yet?

hmm, I'm kind of over it too, I started getting over it on that Jin and Sun episode a couple weeks ago which I still haven't watched

And I was about to skip last night's episode too, but I ended up watching it-For the first like 10-20min I was kind of disinterested but then I got more into it-

What did I think of last night's episode?

-I can't believe Jin and Sun and Sayid are dead, so I'll have to watch that episode after all

-I'm glad that scientist woman's dead

-And I'm more confused than ever about what side everyone's on now I guess cuz I missed that episode-so Ben was on the good side, the side that wanted to *destroy *MIB, and now he's with him, or is he secretly against him, that's why he killed Widmore, to stop him from gaining info?

-And Jack has been wanting to stop MIB ever since he got kicked off the boat, while Kate and Sawyer wanted to just escape, but now they're *all *trying to actively stop MIB? Am I right?

-Desmond's a fail-safe-am I supposed to know what that means?

-So Jacob passed his power or whatever, his position on to Jack to protect the island-which I don't agree with, Jack always needs to fix ****, it's like a compulsion or disease, his need to fix things so I don't agree with it, it's not like he wants to do it..or maybe he does; anyways, Hurley is too good-natured/laidback to protect the island, Kate doesn't have what it takes, but I think Sawyer should've done it-Sawyer doesn't really have anything left, he has no direction, protecting the island would give him purpose

And I just have to say that I think it's amazing that whover ends up protecting the island is gonna end up having to do it for a hell of a long time-from an ordinary human being trying to get off the island to having to stay there for like _ever_? that's a huge change

And that waterfall light thing, what is it??? I already know it's what changed MIB when he was younger but what else? How else does it protect the world or whatver??

I can't believe that this is the last episode before the series finale, I can't beleive the final season turned out like this-I'm soo underwhelmed..I had such hope, I really really thought the season was gonna pick up after that Richard episode, but it never did:|

wow, that was long sorry


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

letitrock said:


> -And I'm more confused than ever about what side everyone's on now I guess cuz I missed that episode-so Ben was on the good side, the side that wanted to *destroy *MIB, and now he's with him, or is he secretly against him, that's why he killed Widmore, to stop him from gaining info?
> 
> -And Jack has been wanting to stop MIB ever since he got kicked off the boat, while Kate and Sawyer wanted to just escape, but now they're *all *trying to actively stop MIB? Am I right?
> 
> ...


Ben's just looking out for himself. He picks whatever side he thinks will benefit him the most.

Everyone's trying to stop MIB now.

Desmond's is highly resistant to electromagnetic energy. I'm thinking MIB will throw Desmond into the Source, which will somehow cause the island to destroy itself. Widmore was originally gonna do that to Desmond just in case MiB figured out how to get off the island. I guess MiB isn't really trying to get off anymore, he'll settle for killing himself.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> I liked last night's episode but I was hesitant about posting my thoughts on here. I must be the only person who is not "over lost". It has always been one of my favourite shows and I still enjoy watching it.


uggggh, I'm so jealous, I wish I wasn't "over" Lost, I still love Lost, I'll always be a Lost fan, I'm still excited to watch the series finale, howver, my earlier thoughts in this thread were a _whole _lot more hopeful and positive and confident about the show than they are now


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

broseph said:


> Desmond's is highly resistant to electromagnetic energy. I'm thinking MIB will throw Desmond into the Source, which will somehow cause the island to destroy itself.


I knew that Desmond was resistant to the electro energy, but I just wasn't sure how that could be used to anyone's advantage, but that ^ makes sense



broseph said:


> Desmond's is highly resistant to electromagnetic energy. I'm thinking MIB will throw Desmond into the Source, which will somehow cause the island to destroy itself. Widmore was originally gonna do that to Desmond just in case MiB figured out how to get off the island. I guess MiB isn't really trying to get off anymore, he'll settle for killing himself.


I don't think so, I think MIB still wants to get off the island-maybe get off somehow while simultaneous destroying the island?

-That time machine thing that drops you in the desert doesn't still work does it?-No, it wouldsn't since it was used in the process of moving the island..?


----------



## justiss282 (Aug 15, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> I liked last night's episode but I was hesitant about posting my thoughts on here. I must be the only person who is not "over lost". It has always been one of my favourite shows and I still enjoy watching it.


I still enjoy watching it too, and I'm gonna miss it when it's gone. But I think I just had my hopes too high that this season was gonna be amazing, when in reality it's probably been my least favorite so far. It seems like this entire season they've alternated with a really good episode one week, and then a crappy one the next, and so on and so forth. I just hope the finale is like mind blowing or something, though I'm a bit skeptical.

Did anyone else get confused when they were sitting around the fire and Jacob was explaining why they were all there, and he basically said it was because they had crappy lives, yet a lot of the survivors like Kate and Sawyer, Jacob came to them when they were little kids, so does that mean he knew they would grow up to have crappy lives?


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

letitrock said:


> I don't think so, I think MIB still wants to get off the island-maybe get off somehow while simultaneous destroying the island?


Yea that's also possible.



> -That time machine thing that drops you in the desert doesn't still work does it?-No, it wouldsn't since it was used in the process of moving the island..?


I don't see why it wouldn't work, Widmore had cameras and the drop off point for when someone moved the island so I think it's reasonable to assume that its been done before. MiB can't use it though and at this point moving the island wouldn't really help.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I remember a few seasons ago the producers were name dropping books which would give clues about the 'answers' to lost, and I remember that one of the books was a tie-in novel called 'The Bad Twin'. I guess after the Jacob/MiB episode we now know what that was about.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

What can I say about this series? I'm running out of disparaging remarks about this fallen show. The most glaring thing about this week's travesty is that the writers can't even decide what Locke wants to do. Does he want to leave the island, find the light source or destroy the island? And in their stupid little "explanations", including Jacob's, they don't even reveal how Locke's actions would destroy the world. So many other problems. What . . . crap.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

The formula for the show is to create a lot of mystery and questions, answer some questions but not unless you create more in the process. I don't hold out much hope for anything making much sense in the end.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sprinter said:


> I don't hold out much hope for anything making much sense in the end.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

sprinter said:


> The formula for the show is to create a lot of mystery and questions, answer some questions but not unless you create more in the process. I don't hold out much hope for anything making much sense in the end.


Huh. Sounds a lot like the human condition to me.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^hmm, you're right, esp about the **** not making sense in the end, only I hope **** makes sense in the end for me


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

If you're up for some reading, this article kind of restored my faith in the show after last week's episode. I think they do know what they're doing, in the grand scheme of things. The quality of the episodes seems to have been lower this season, maybe due to overconfidence or something - you can tell they just haven't put as much time into the writing and directing. But the overall arc of the story is still there. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/16/arts/television/16weblost.html

And for some more light reading, here's a great analysis of what it all means, so far - 
http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/05/16/weekend-doc-jensen-the-redemption-gospel-according-to-jacob


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

So the final episode of LOST is tonight!!!

I don't know about you guys but I'm beyond excited for it... and I'm really going to miss not having any new LOST to look forward to!


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

A few hours till the finale!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

It has started!!! The recap, that is. At least in my time zone...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

It went better than expected, I liked it.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not too sure on the ending.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I did not like the ending. Many questions are left unanswered. I expected this to happen but I was hoping to be wrong. Boooooo!!!! lol


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe one of the alternate endings on Jimmy Kimmel will be better.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> Many questions are left unanswered.l


Thank you for saying that cuz if I had said it, I would've felt guilty.

Anyways, yeah, there's lots of stuff unanswered but I'm not as destroyed about it as I thought I would be

It was shocking to find out that they were all dead, when Christan Shepard said that, I literally said, "_What? __What_?? _Dead_? _Dead_? etc etc" I remembered that theory had been floating around a while ago but I'd totally forgotten about it I guess cuz it didn't seem to apply to this season-

But I don't know, I just felt this sense of happiness to see everyone together at the end despite all the mystery still left, and when everyone had started having their little flashbacks, that seriously made me smile

Anyways don't forget to watch that Jimmy Kimmel at 12:05am thing where the producers are gonna show *three* alternate endings!!!!!oh ****, I'm missing it!

-edit, okaay, i guess by "tonight", they meant _tomorrow_ for that jimmy kimmel thing-can_not_ WAIT!!!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

*And what about Michael?????*


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^He's still dead I guess-I bet they couldn't figure out a way to write him and Walt into the final season-they managed to fit in his ****ing dog though!

and yeah, speaking of Walt, not trying to complain but what was his deal anyway?-there was something special about him, with the dead birds and stuff, that's why he got kidnapped, did we ever find out what his purpose/significance was??

edit:
_and_, Jack's son, who the **** was he supposed to be-just some pointless character to fill out Jack's alternate life?? After Locke said, "he's not your son," that made me think that the son was a significant character, maybe the young version of whoever-but I guess not? The series is over so I guess not.?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

letitrock said:


> and yeah, speaking of Walt, not trying to complain but what was his deal anyway?-there was something special about him, with the dead birds and stuff, that's why he got kidnapped, did we ever find out what his purpose/significance was??


No, I think they completely forgot about or abandoned that story line.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

No, they never answered the questions about Walt. They never explained Desmond seeing the future or reliving that life of pushing the button over and over. They didn't explain why those who escaped the island on the plane tonight still ended up supposedly dead.....or why Hugo and Ben were supposedly dead as well.....uggghhh.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Lateralus said:


> No, they never answered the questions about Walt. They never explained Desmond seeing the future or reliving that life of pushing the button over and over. They didn't explain why those who escaped the island on the plane tonight still ended up supposedly dead.....or why Hugo and Ben were supposedly dead as well.....uggghhh.


Yeah I was thinking, "Did that plane crash? Did it crash _into_ Hugo, Ben, Desmond, Rose, and Bernard, killing everyone?"


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> No, they never answered the questions about Walt. They never explained Desmond seeing the future or reliving that life of pushing the button over and over. They didn't explain why those who escaped the island on the plane tonight still ended up supposedly dead.....or why Hugo and Ben were supposedly dead as well.....uggghhh.


You're so right about that,

-Yeah I was confused too, with Jack, I assumed he died from his injuries, and with Sawyer and the rest, I made up the theory that their Ajira plane crashed along the way, but I totally overlooked Linus and Hugo and Rose and Bernard-I don't know how they could have possibly died


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Completely underwhelming. Nothing was really accomplished or progressed in season six. They spent three days preventing something bad from happening. The Man in Black turned out to be an impotent "villain" with no real personality or motives. The Jughead incident turned out to be pointless. The characters spent a lot of screentime at the close of the last season just to plant red herrings.

The biggest disappointment is that _Kate_ killed the smoke monster with a _bullet_.



> They didn't explain why those who escaped the island on the plane tonight still ended up supposedly dead.....or why Hugo and Ben were supposedly dead as well


Christian said "everyone dies _eventually_." No matter what happens, Kate, Frank, and Miles will die eventually, of old age or accidents or _something_, and they ended up there too when they did. Likewise, Hurley and Ben inevitably die at some point.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Pocketfox said:


> Christian said "everyone dies _eventually_." No matter what happens, Kate, Frank, and Miles will die eventually, of old age or accidents or _something_, and they ended up there too when they did. Likewise, Hurley and Ben inevitably die at some point.


Were Frank and Miles in the church?

Also, why didn't Ben go in?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> Christian said "everyone dies _eventually_." No matter what happens, Kate, Frank, and Miles will die eventually, of old age or accidents or _something_, and they ended up there too when they did. Likewise, Hurley and Ben inevitably die at some point.


^Wow, that makes sense



Whitney said:


> Were Frank and Miles in the church?
> 
> Also, why didn't Ben go in?


 yeah, I wanna know too

-About Ben, the reason they all went in was to be with each other-but he didn't have anybody to be with-all he wanted was the island, that's why he stayed behind on the island-is that why he didn't go in, cuz there was nothing in that church for him? He was missing the island?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Pocketfox said:


> Christian said "everyone dies _eventually_." No matter what happens, Kate, Frank, and Miles will die eventually, of old age or accidents or _something_, and they ended up there too when they did. Likewise, Hurley and Ben inevitably die at some point.


But wasn't Hurley made "like Jacob" when he drank the water? But I guess that doesn't make him immortal, since Jacob died. He just won't age.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

That does make sense. But it does not explain to me why these people were all living different lives, i.e. Sawyer a detective, Juliette a doctor and Jack's ex-wife, etc. That was all in this world where they were all supposedly dead. I just don't get it. They were living these lives until Jack died, and then it's just over for everyone?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitney said:


> But wasn't Hurley made "like Jacob" when he drank the water? But I guess that doesn't make him immortal, since Jacob died. He just won't age.


But hey, another thing about that immortal thing-

So first let me say that I never watched the Jin, Sun, Sayid die episode, but I did see what happens on the clip show thing that aired tonight

-So my question is how did Sun and Sayid and Jin die?? I thought they were candidates, that Sayid and one of the Kwons were candiates, and that made them immortal

So why did Sayid have to sacrifice himself, why did they die? In the episode, you even see Jack tell Sawyer that they "can't die."

Someone explain please


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> That does make sense. But it does not explain to me why these people were all living different lives, i.e. Sawyer a detective, Juliette a doctor and Jack's ex-wife, etc. That was all in this world where they were all supposedly dead. I just don't get it.


Well, Christian Shepard said that they created that place to find each other again-those were pretty elaborate lives they created(that the _writers_ chose to create) but still, for me, Christian's explanation makes sense



Lateralus said:


> They were living these lives until Jack died, and then it's just over for everyone?


Well, the story lines weren't really happening alongside each other in real time-Jack died, and according to Pocketfox, everyone else dies eventually, and then, _that's_ when this alternate universe becomes created


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

letitrock said:


> But hey, another thing about that immortal thing-
> 
> So first let me say that I never watched the Jin, Sun, Sayid die episode, but I did see what happens on the clip show thing that aired tonight
> 
> ...


They could die, they just couldn't be killed by Smokey. Jack explained this to them but Swayer didn't believe it and so he interfered with the bomb on the sub, which Smokey was counting on happening. Once Sawyer pulled the wires it armed the bomb for real and Sayid sacrificed himself to save the others by carrying the bomb to the back of the sub. The explosion trapped Sun though, and Jin stayed with her on the sinking sub.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^thanks


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I really thought those alternate endings on Jimmy Kimmel were going to be real. So disappointed


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

letitrock said:


> Well, Christian Shepard said that they created that place to find each other again-those were pretty elaborate lives they created(that the _writers_ chose to create) but still, for me, Christian's explanation makes sense
> 
> Well, the story lines weren't really happening alongside each other in real time-Jack died, and according to Pocketfox, everyone else dies eventually, and _then_, that's when this alternate universe becomes created


Hmmmm, I can settle on this for now, but I have a feeling I will have more questions about it later haha.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitney said:


> I really thought those alternate endings on Jimmy Kimmel were going to be real. So disappointed


Oooh, so it _was_ tonight??? But I flipped to ABC and nothing was on, it was just the news!!!!

****, that sucks, there weren't alternate endings, are you ****ting me?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

It came on at 12:05, right after the news


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

But I flipped to ABC at like 12:10 something, and it was just this newsanchor delivering _news_!!!!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

hmm... came on at 12:05 for me, I never changed the channel... maybe it was on a little late for you, like 12:15?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

-Well the guy delivering the news was this serious grave-voiced middle aged black guy, was there any spoof of some kind on Jimmy Kimmel that showed a newsclip or whatver?

Was that the guy who was delivering the news before the Jimmy Kimmel thing?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

It was just regular local news before... and I don't remember a news clip on Jimmy Kimmel, but that doesn't mean it didn't happen...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_mmmmmmmmmm

^(that's me whining)_


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you missed it  Maybe it will be posted on the ABC website soon or tomorrow?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ Ooooooh, thanks for reminding me, I'll look for it online tomorrow


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

max4225 said:


> cute blonde fertility doctors that make good sandwiches.


Oh, yeah,that's another question I thought of when I was watching this episode, that whole fertility thing

-So do we really ever find out why people can't have kids on the island??? Is it because of the electromagnetic energy? Did they ever truly make it clear?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Don't worry about the Jimmy Kimmel special, it was really stupid. The promised "alternate endings" were just really corny "funny" clips, not serious alternate endings, which was a nice bait and switch tactic by ABC... =( Also they said the producers would be on to answer questions, and they weren't. It's not even worth watching, trust me.

I really liked the actual finale, though. I know a lot of people won't, but I thought it wrapped up the show nicely. The outcome of the show wasn't really as "cool" as I was expecting, but I liked it. It was quite a twist with Hurley being the new Jacob, heh. When that happened I was hoping he'd make Ben the new "immortal" Richard and Jack would become the smoke monster. =P


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I thought the finale was pretty decent. I'm gonna miss the show.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

amoeba said:


> The outcome of the show wasn't really as "cool" as I was expecting, but I liked it.


yeah



amoeba said:


> It was quite a twist with Hurley being the new Jacob, heh. When that happened I was hoping he'd make Ben the new "immortal" Richard and Jack would become the smoke monster. =P


That would've been pretty cool


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Though there weren't a ton of answers flooding in, I thought it was a beautiful ending for the show.



Neptunus said:


> Yeah, I thought the finale was pretty decent. I'm gonna miss the show.


Aren't we all?  
Oh God. What am I supposed to look forward to now?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ I _know_, right?, I don't know when/*if* there will be another show that matches Lost


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

more*!*


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, as I expected, the finale was probably down on the level of the "Seinfeld" finale as one of the worst ever, although "Lost" as a series isn't even in the same universe (or even a parallel universe) as "Seinfeld" in quality. What a silly resolution, that the entire flash-sideways was some kind of limbo. This entire final season has felt like a separate entity from the previous seasons. It's had its own plot and themes going on that haven't been connected to anything the show has been about before. Instead of going for something interesting, the producers opted for a drippy, overly sentimental and corny resolution. So much other crap:

Too much Jack, not enough Sawyer. Sawyer is a fan favorite; Jack is not. It seemed in the final half hour that the show runners were saying that the entire series was Jack's story when in fact he was only a gateway character. 

It was laughable when Desmond took out the "stopper in the sink" or "flushed the toilet" down in the well. It reminded me of the quality of the show this past season -- down the drain. Also laughable was the fact that it robbed Locke of his "smoke powers"; so random and idiotic.

Hurley, for no understandable reason other than plot mechanics, decides to stay with Jack and doesn't even bid farewell to Kate or Sawyer. And the "transfer of power" scene almost felt like a parody of the mom/Jacob and Jacob/Jack scenes. What was Ben, murderer of dozens of people, even doing alive and in these scenes?

It's so funny that Lindelof and Cuse said they had that final image planned out. Because of that, fans are probably saying that they had this entire resolution planned out for years when in fact they didn't. They just had a poetic image of Jack in the same spot as the premiere and felt they had to stick to that and build a lame plot around it so that that could happen, similar to what Lucas did in his subpar prequel trilogy. 

Really, the most enjoyable moment of the evening was on Jimmy Kimmel with the "kiss/punch" montage. That was truly great.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm really glad I never watched the show, it sounds flat out frustrating. The most I heard about it was from my old roomate who was really into it and unfortunately made me curious about some things.

So I heard an overview of the ending, it turned out to be purgatory after all?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

SilentLoner--Well, only the "flash-sideways" was limbo and it only appeared in this final season, which is one thing that made it so bad. The island stuff really happened but after the characters all died, whether on the island or after they returned home, they entered some stupid limbo where they didn't know each other in the same way and had made different choices. You should have watched the show because, in its first four seasons, it was pretty spectacular at times and always had an inviting air of mystery. It's only been in the past two seasons that it disintegrated.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

It was better than I expected, but I wasn't happy with the ending. So everyone in the side flashes is dead? WTF? And why did they show the island under water in the side flashes if Jack put the cork back in the hole and stopped it from sinking? 

I did find the Target commercials very amusing though, especially the one for the keyboard and the smoke alarm. :lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

IcedOver said:


> This entire final season has felt like a separate entity from the previous seasons. It's had its own plot and themes going on that haven't been connected to anything the show has been about before. Instead of going for something interesting, the producers opted for a drippy, overly sentimental and corny resolution.
> 
> It was laughable when Desmond took out the "stopper in the sink" or "flushed the toilet" down in the well. It reminded me of the quality of the show this past season -- down the drain. Also laughable was the fact that it robbed Locke of his "smoke powers"; so random and idiotic.
> 
> ...


I agree and I really hoped that they would have delivered a wonderful finale like they did for the last 5 seasons. But like stated above, this season definitely felt disconnected from the others.

I think it ending with Jack in the same spot as the pilot and closing his eyes is a great idea...but they could have delivered a more satisfying season leading up to that point. It felt like they were grasping from the start of the season and almost like they couldn't quite catch their breath and to me in the finale they ended up drowning. They drowned from too many angles of the show and sub plots being portrayed and not taking the time to connect them nicely. It appears that because the show was a huge success; they wanted to keep it going so they dragged it longer than they should have. It didn't have to end this uncreative though; they could have pulled through.

That being said, I would still rate seasons 1-5 as the fantastic Lost that I grew to love. Maybe they could have ended it at season 5...and just let fans wonder what happened.

All in all, the show leaves me feeling "lost" which if that's what they were trying to do...then brilliant work!!! :clap


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> It was better than I expected, but I wasn't happy with the ending. So everyone in the side flashes is dead?


_Everyone_ is dead. The sideflash world is timeless. It features everyone after their death, whether that was in season 1, or seventy years after the show ended. Everyone dies eventually, and when they do, they go to sideflash world. Hurley was there, even though he died years later. Boone was there, even though he died in 2004.



> And why did they show the island under water in the side flashes if Jack put the cork back in the hole and stopped it from sinking?


The sideflash is not reality. Whether or not they saved the island is not reflected. This world exists solely for the Losties.

This is why Jack's son David does not actually exist.



SilentLoner said:


> it turned out to be purgatory after all?


No, the events of the show take place in the real world and all actually happened. But we were getting glimpses of two seperate universes -- the real universe, and this strange one where everything is different. We found out the latter one is limbo, purgatory, etc. The first one was still reality.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

In addition to what Pocketfox has already mentioned, I thought Christian summed it up pretty well at the end - the alternate reality was essentially purgatory/limbo that the character's created to remember each other, because their experiences on the island was such a meaningful part of their lives, and they we're unable to move on, after their eventual death, until they encountered their past and let go.

Anyway, I thought the series finale was phenomenal and very well done. I think no matter how the show ended, you were going to have some people let down. LOST has definitely been a vague / thinking man's show, and with so many ideas and theories developed and tossed around throughout the span of series, I think everyone had a different interpretation of how they saw things playing out, and of course when that happens you're always going to leave some people underwhelmed.

The way I personally look at this show, the whole story is about the events that happened during the tail end of the Jacob era on this mysterious island, and it concludes when that main storyline is fulfilled: a replacement for Jacob is found and the antagonist is defeated. Then we're left wondering about the future of the island and how well of a job Hurley and Ben do running it, as well as their eventual successors. We're also left wondering about how the remaining survivors go on to live out their lives. And of course, we're still left with the origin and the full extent of the island's 'powers' open for discussion. Other than that, I feel like most of the other unanswered questions at that point were irrelevant and would have probably ruined the story had they tried to tie them into the closing storyline. Also I think one of the things that have made this show so great over the years is the concept of leaving things open-ended, up to the viewer's own interpretation, and provoking speculation and discussion.

Anyway, I had my doubts going into the finale, but I absolutely loved the way they ended things. There were also some great moments in this episode, IMO - every one of the encounters in the alternate reality were incredibly moving, especially Juliet and Sawyer's; Hurley embracing Ben as his sidekick on the island, and of course the final scene where after Jack had put all of his faith into the island and after having sacrificed himself, he was essentially back to where the story began, dying, as he watched the one he loves fly off the island to go on to live out her life.

Man, I'm going to miss this show.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Saw this on another forum. Most of you probably already know some of this, but I figured I would post it anyways.



> First ...
> The Island:
> 
> It was real. Everything that happened on the island that we saw throughout the 6 seasons was real. Forget the final image of the plane crash, it was put in purposely to f*&k with people's heads and show how far the show had come. They really crashed. They really survived. They really discovered Dharma and the Others. The Island keeps the balance of good and evil in the world. It always has and always will perform that role. And the Island will always need a "Protector". Jacob wasn't the first, Hurley won't be the last. However, Jacob had to deal with a malevolent force (MIB) that his mother, nor Hurley had to deal with. He created the devil and had to find a way to kill him -- even though the rules prevented him from actually doing so.
> ...


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

What an epic ending for an epic show.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting that shyvr. However, I still want to know the little things, like the numbers, Walt, Desmond seeing the future, etc. And come to think of it, if we accept that the island was some sort of test to see who was worthy of moving on to the sideways world, why wasn't Jacob there at the church? Certainly he was worthy. And Alpert, was he there?

EDIT: nevermind about the numbers I forgot about that part in the lighthouse.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

eyeguess said:


> There were also some great moments in this episode, IMO - every one of the encounters in the alternate reality were incredibly moving, especially Juliet and Sawyer's; Hurley embracing Ben as his sidekick on the island, and of course the final scene where after Jack had put all of his faith into the island and after having sacrificed himself, he was essentially back to where the story began, dying, as he watched the one he loves fly off the island to go on to live out her life.
> 
> Man, I'm going to miss this show.


agreed, and for me, the first moment that was really great for me was where Sun and Jin are in the hospital and they start to remember


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Like many shows and movies, I think Lost depended too much on the viewer's knowledge of literature/mythology/religion. I mean it's great that it was an intelligent show that you have to think about but it could have been those things without the constant references to other things which you simply wouldn't get at all if you weren't already familiar with those things.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Just in case you missed it, take a look at this Jimmy Kimmel montage. It's hilarious.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> Saw this on another forum. Most of you probably already know some of this, but I figured I would post it anyways.


Many thanks for posting this shyvr6, it helped me to fully understand the finale.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

http://uk.eonline.com/uberblog/watc...0_lost_epilogue_with_hurley_ben_revealed.html



> "For those people that want to pony up and buy the complete _Lost_ series, there is a bonus feature," Michael just told our *Kevin Pereira *of _Attack of the Show!_, which airs tonight at 7 on E!'s brother network G4. "Which is um, you could call it an epilogue. A lost scene. It's a lot; it's 12 or 14 minutes that opens a window onto that gap of unknown time between Hurley (*Jorge Garcia*) becoming number one and the end of the series."


:boogie


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I liked the island parts of season 6 but i hated the finale. flashsideways weren't only boring but they turned out to be stupid and useless. the sunken island in the flash sideways turned out be a cheap manipulation.i didn't expect a a lot of explanations or something so i was ready to like the ending but the writers lost it .So when Jacob was talking about the island being a cork it wasn't a metaphor , there literrally is a big cork, seriously?. There are so many small annoying things too like they are meeting their soulmates in the purgatory,but sayid meets shannon and forgets about nadia and starts making out with her wth. im not against race mixing lol but seriously that purgatory flash sideways ruined the series for me and i thing lost is one of the greatest series ever.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

eve hitler didn't like the finale


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Were said:


> eve hitler didn't like the finale


Hahaha, that is awesome! :clap

I love metaphors and all, but part of me is still really annoyed with what they did this season. I wanted answers!!! I wanted to know how everything fit together, I wanted resolution to the mysteries!!

Why couldn't they answer the mysteries AND have their metaphors? That's how literature usually works - the deeper meaning is there for people who want to look for it.

But they screwed over the fans who wanted resolution.

And their so called character-centric season was boring - they were all just chess pieces moving from place to place, or sitting on logs, staring at each other. And the people in the sideways world were boring - we didn't even know who these people really were.

Very unsatisfying.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought this clip was funny:

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1936291


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I just watched the finale (finally). Can't say I really liked it... for me, the last few seasons went downhill.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

mooncake said:


> I just watched the finale (finally). Can't say I really liked it... for me, the last few seasons went downhill.


I was rapt when they announced their end-date, thinking it would let them set the show's pacing more tightly, and plan ahead properly. Which is, obviously, pretty important for Lost. And I figured that by the time they made that decision, they had already been misusing the flashbacks for some time ("Stranger in a Strange Land", "Exposé", "Catch-22", "Par Avion", all treading water). But by losing the flashbacks, they excised practically all the characters' real moments. The combination of losing flashbacks, an already shortened season, throwing new cast members into the mix, and the writer's strike meant compressing the mythology down to an awkward pace, and leaving no room for characters. They never really recovered, and they were always plot devices instead of real characters after that.

Maybe I'm just bitter that they left an interesting, full character like Juliet to rot in the background while completely-useless Kate got a full starring role all through Season 4.

I did enjoy the entire series, though. I can only honestly say that one episode really bored me, so I got a lot of enjoyment and entertainment out of the whole thing. It's a good show despite its flaws.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Pocketfox said:


> I was rapt when they announced their end-date, thinking it would let them set the show's pacing more tightly, and plan ahead properly. Which is, obviously, pretty important for Lost. And I figured that by the time they made that decision, they had already been misusing the flashbacks for some time ("Stranger in a Strange Land", "Exposé", "Catch-22", "Par Avion", all treading water). But by losing the flashbacks, they excised practically all the characters' real moments. The combination of losing flashbacks, an already shortened season, throwing new cast members into the mix, and the writer's strike meant compressing the mythology down to an awkward pace, and leaving no room for characters. They never really recovered, and they were always plot devices instead of real characters after that.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bitter that they left an interesting, full character like Juliet to rot in the background while completely-useless Kate got a full starring role all through Season 4.
> 
> I did enjoy the entire series, though. I can only honestly say that one episode really bored me, so I got a lot of enjoyment and entertainment out of the whole thing. It's a good show despite its flaws.


Yeah, I completely agree. I really enjoyed the set-up of the first few seasons, with the flashbacks that gave you a good insight into the characters, and I found the overall pace much better. I just didn't like the way the series started heading later on, both content-wise and stylistically. As it neared the last episode, and even within it, and nothing was really falling into place, I started to realise I would likely be disappointed with the ending. I realise that there was never going to be a way to please everyone though.

But I'm, like you, still glad I watched it. It was the first series I got into that I actually stuck with over time - seems strange to think I've been watching it since I was 15!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Uh, I think you're missing the point entirely. Christian Shephard was basically talking to the audience at the end when he said that everything that happened on the island was real, and everyone _eventually_ died at some point in their lives, it didn't mean they all died at once.. The only way he could have made it more obvious was if he looked into the camera.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

max4225 said:


> Did they all die in the initial plane crash, or was it when the hatch blew up and Desmond started shifting through time, or when the whole island moved and the time traveled back to the 70s, or when they nuked the Swan site before it was built, or at the other random scattered times like when they were playing with the Black Pearl's dynamite? Were Ben, Juliet, Jacob, MIB, Alex, Richard, Daniel, Rousseau, Aaron, Eko, the polar bear, Desmond, etc. real people or creations of the 815 ghost crew's collective imagination? Was ghost Walt more adept at creating the illusions? Or were both universes real until they tampered with the Atlantis light reactor thingy, creating a multiverse temporal paradox? Or did reality fade away to the afterlife realm in successive stages? Do you ever wonder if you're still in the same universe you started out in?


The island is real. Everything that happened in the show really happened. There was no multiverse temporal paradox. There was no fade.

Boone dies when the drug-runner's plane crushes his legs.
Charlie dies when he drowns in the Looking-Glass.
Sun dies when the submarine sinks.
Locke dies when Ben strangles him in LA.
Rousseau dies when Keamy shoots her.
MIB dies when Jack kicks him onto the cliff.
Jack dies in the bamboo grove.

Kate escapes the island, and dies later. She might die in 2010 in a car accident, she might die in 2070 of old age, we just don't know. But she dies _eventually_, like everyone.

And everyone moves to Limbo when they die. Limbo is the afterlife, and it's timeless. Boone went there when he died in 2004, and Kate will go there when she dies in 2070 or whenever, because it's timeless. In the finale, everyone in Limbo starts to realize that they are dead and this is the afterlife, and they "let go", and move on.

This afterlife is for the Losties only. So in limbo, Jack, Kate, Locke, and Penny are real. But David, Jack's son, and Helen, Locke's wife, are not. They were real in their mortal lives, but they don't exist in limbo, because limbo is where the Losties find each other and move on together.

The island is submerged in "LA X" -- it's underwater, but still there, and waiting to be discovered -- which is symbolic of the memories of the Losties. Their island experiences are submerged, and hidden, and have to be discovered (which happens gradually throughout the season).

But everything outside of Season 6's flash-sideways was completely real, in one universe, on Earth.

As for Walt: certain people around the world are just "special". Psychics, mediums etc are real in Lost's world. Jacob makes special people his candidates, and draws them to the island. Miles can read the minds of corpses. Hurley can speak to ghosts. Walt can project himself (he appears in places he wasn't supposed to be).


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

max4225 said:


> *Did they all die in the initial plane crash, or was it when the hatch blew up and Desmond started shifting through time, or when the whole island moved and the time traveled back to the 70s, or when they nuked the Swan site before it was built, or at the other random scattered times like when they were playing with the Black Pearl's dynamite? Were Ben, Juliet, Jacob, MIB, Alex, Richard, Daniel, Rousseau, Aaron, Eko, the polar bear, Desmond, etc. real people or creations of the 815 ghost crew's collective imagination? Was ghost Walt more adept at creating the illusions? Or were both universes real until they tampered with the Atlantis light reactor thingy, creating a multiverse temporal paradox? Or did reality fade away to the afterlife realm in successive stages? Do you ever wonder if you're still in the same universe you started out in?*


Yeah what Ameoba and Pocket fox said are correct, everything Christian Sheppard said was true.

*HOWEVR*, everything you said in your post was brilliant!

For a split second, I was like, "wait, am I missing something? Is _that_ what happened???? Was I wrong to believe Christian Shepard?" Cuz what you said in you post, those were things that could've actually happened on that show-The way that the show was in those first seasons, the things that you said were things that the producers could've done with the show-I think that the last season would have been so much better if they used what you said in your post, everything you said was soooo "Lost."


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> As for Walt: certain people around the world are just "special". Psychics, mediums etc are real in Lost's world. Jacob makes special people his candidates, and draws them to the island. Miles can read the minds of corpses. Hurley can speak to ghosts. Walt can project himself (he appears in places he wasn't supposed to be).


Thank you for that, cuz it was bothering me that they didn't clear up Walt's purpose. But putting him in the context of Hurley who can read minds, and Miles who talks to dead people makes him less "out there" for me.

Also, with your explanation of Walt, is that something that you surmised on your own or did you learn about that somewhere?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Supposedly there will be scenes with Walt in the finale in the extended version on the season 6 DVDs.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Also, with your explanation of Walt, is that something that you surmised on your own or did you learn about that somewhere?


The two executive producers, Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse, used to do a lot of podcasts and interviews. I think they explained it that way. They had intended for Walt to play a bigger part in Season 3, but the actor who plays him hit puberty a little early.

I recall a few years ago, they put out a series of miniature episodes called Missing Pieces. This was about 12-18 little five-minute segments, each centered on a character, and they were released on phones to subscribers of a certain American cellphone provider. There was one that depicted Walt being held in Room 23 -- you know, the brainwashing room, with the jungle music and strobe lights -- and talking about what they'd do with him, because he was causing problems.

As amoeba said, there's apparently some more Walt-featuring material coming. I was hoping that they'd bring Walt back in once time-travel and three-year-gaps became a part of the show.

Honestly, I would've been okay with ignoring the actor's puberty for the sake of the plot.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> There was one that depicted Walt being held in Room 23 -- you know, the brainwashing room, with the jungle music and strobe lights -- and talking about what they'd do with him, because he was causing problems.
> 
> As amoeba said, there's apparently some more Walt-featuring material coming. I was hoping that they'd bring Walt back in once time-travel and three-year-gaps became a part of the show.
> 
> Honestly, I would've been okay with ignoring the actor's puberty for the sake of the plot.


Oh, that's cool. Yeah, they could have said the island made him grow faster or something. I'd have accepted it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I just finished watching the movie *Passengers* and it was about this therapist who's assigned to talk to the survivors of a plane crash and there's one survivor who is unaccounted for, as the movie goes on, there are people who appear to be following the passengers and they each disappear one by one, and it seems to be a cover-up by the airline but no one believes her, and at the end of the movie it's revealed that the therapist herself was the unaccounted survivor, but it turns out that no one survived the crash, and the people who appeared to be following them, and the people that were close to the therapist were just there to guide them and help them to move on to heaven

-I just thought that was interesting, how similar it was "Lost's series finale, not saying that they copied it or anything, but I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

^ I tried to avoid reading the spoilers, because it sounded good - maybe one day years from now I'll see it!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

So, just my opinion on Lost. I watched all the seasons when the last was playing on TV. My wish was that they kept everything 'real' and not 'mythical'. Once it started turning into fantasy, they kinda lost my attachment to the show. To me, Lost started out as a character-based show and then it turned into some sort of mythological mystery. The first like, 3 seasons, were brilliant and everything seemed 'real'. When the others were revealed, it was interesting and plausible. But once they started getting into Jacob and that golden water. I mean, it just got ridiculous. 

The finale was... well, it was kind of boring but I guess it summed it up the best that was able. Yes, it was emotional when everyone recognized each other, but the ending in the Church was kind of cheesy. 

Bah, I don't even know what to say. It was an interesting watch though, that's all I have to say, and I'm going to miss waking up each morning and watching an episode on my computer. :b


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Did anyone else watch the leaked "New Man in Charge" mini episode? It takes place after the finale and answers a bunch of "questions" although some of them really seem forced.

It's cool, though, and made me remember how sad I am that Lost is over... which is a different kind of sad in itself. :lol

Here it is if anyone cares to watch it: http://rapidshare.com/files/411404454/Lost.S06.New.Man.In.Charge.DVDRip.XviD-TOPAZ.rar


----------

